# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  МУЗЫ >  Сценарии, практический материал. Тема 2.

## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

_*

На празднике, дети и мамы собирали цветок, каждая семья свой, отличавшийся по форме и цвету. Так как у меня были манюни (возраст детей от 1,6 лет до 3,6 лет), накануне праздника, я один раз провела аттракцион без музыки, объяснив правила детям: брать по одному лепестку и идти к конкретному ребёнку, у которого уже есть в руках такой лепесток. Сначала цветок собирали дети младшего возраста, а ясельники держали лепесток-ориентир. Во второй раз, увидев зрительно игру, цветок собирали уже манюни, а лепесток-ориентир держали дети младшего возраста. Но у нас была помощница, девочка подготовительного дошкольного возраста, поэтому одного раза хватило. В муниципальном саду  игру можно провести с мальчиками, заготовив 12 цветов, больше, думаю, не стоит делать для малышей. 


Аттракцион "Цветочная полянка": 

https://youtu.be/fugm62VYg-I_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), irulia (13.02.2022), laks_arina (14.01.2016), marih (26.02.2016), mochalova19 (21.01.2016), Natali-S (29.06.2016), Olyashka (20.06.2016), Алена43 (21.01.2016), Андреева Алла (04.12.2016), Дзюбкина (05.09.2017), Елена Эрнст (21.01.2016), Инна Корепанова (14.01.2016), Ирина-2012 (26.09.2018), Ирма 77 (14.01.2016), Музаири (10.09.2019), Озма (14.01.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016), Раисса (14.03.2016), Татиана 65 (16.01.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.02.2016), Чудо (14.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

_*

Ещё один аттракцион. Мой авторский. Но он требует затрат по времени и кропотливой подготовки. 

Необыкновенный браслет для мамы:

У каждой мамы в руках цветок определённого цвета. Звучит музыка. Дети, видя какого цвета цветок у мамы, берут из стоящих в центре зала нескольких контейнеров один воздушный мини-шарик (шары в контейнерах разномастные) и бегут к своим мамам (воспитатели подсказывают детям, что брать надо только один шарик). Мамы в это время отклеивают защитный слой скотча, берут шарик у ребёнка и приклеивают его к лепестку. Если шарик не совпадает с цветом цветка, мамы отправляют детей  обратно к контейнерам за шариком нужного цвета. Так, взяв по одному шарику, дети приносят их мамам, а те приклеивают шарики к цветку. Когда все три шарика приклеены, ведущий говорит, что у красивых цветочков нет серединки. Второй воспитатель выносит контейнер с жёлтыми мини-шариками, и дети под музыку бегут за жёлтым шариком для цветка. Мамы, не приклеивая, вставляют жёлтый шар в середину цветка (три других шарика будут придерживать жёлтый шарик в середине). Ведущий обращает внимание, что это вовсе и не цветок, а необыкновенный цветочный браслет для мамы, и предлагает мамам надеть браслет на руку. Мамы, помогая друг другу, завязывают ленточки браслета вокруг запястья. 

Примечание: 
*
Перед тем, как начать делать заготовки из картона, покупаются шары (чтобы определить, какого цвета картон понадобится). Шаров надуть больше, с учётом того, что они могут лопнуть (на практике не лопались никогда, в каком бы аттракционе не присутствовали). 
**
Можно жёлтый шар не брать, ограничиться только тремя шариками для лепестков. 


Поэтапное изготовление цветочного браслета здесь: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5141989_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Liliy Kolobkova1983 (14.01.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), Raisa Vayner (14.01.2016), SNAR (17.01.2016), Tania-112a (17.01.2017), Инна Корепанова (14.01.2016), МэриКу (04.07.2019), Ольгадайченко (11.12.2016), Татиана 65 (16.01.2016)

----------


## septima

Муза, Вы чудо! Фейерверк идей! Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (14.01.2016)

----------


## Raisa Vayner

Спасибо,Муза, за цветочную поляну.
Ответить с цитированием не могу, не дает, говорит, что маленькое сообщение. Я писала 2-3 строчки, все равно не пропускает. Через звездочку -тоже.

----------

МУЗОК (14.01.2016)

----------


## Ирма 77

> Необыкновенный браслет для мамы


Очень интересно, спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (14.01.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Уважаемая Муза! Спасибо огромное за Ваш огро-о-омный труд на форуме!!! И ещё отдельное спасибо за новую систему навигации по Вашим темам. Я только знакомлюсь с Вашим творчеством, поэтому первое время, конечно, очень сложно было сориентироваться: у Вас столько идей, столько наработок, столько опыта!!! Сейчас нахожусь в поиске материала к 8 марта, очень удобно пользоваться новой системой! Очень мне понравился сценарий "Котята-поварята"! Спасибо огромное за видео!!! Для меня, начинающего муз.работника, это очень важно. Только ссылочка на музыку к этому сценарию не работает :Tu: . Не могли бы Вы обновить?

----------

МУЗОК (14.01.2016)

----------


## герана

Спасибо за новые интересные наработки и материал! Удачи!!!

----------

МУЗОК (14.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> понравился сценарий "Котята-поварята"! Спасибо огромное за видео!!! Для меня, начинающего муз.работника, это очень важно. Только ссылочка на музыку к этому сценарию не работает. Не могли бы Вы обновить?


Увы, Иннуся, не могу. Накопитель с инфой полетел. Осталась ни с чем. Сама собираю по крупицам то, что раньше выставляла на форуме, а устаревшие ссылки не успела обновить. Музыка в сценарии использована с дисков "Ритмическая мозаика" Бурениной. А может быть, с дисков "Танцевальная ритмика" Суворовой, точно не помню. Попробую завтра прослушать, точнее скажу. Может быть, ещё с диска "Весёлые мелодии" Климова что-то брала. Я спрошу у девочек в Беседке, вдруг, кто и скачивал архив?

----------


## laks_arina

Музочка! Спасибо тебе большое за оригинальные идеи!!!

----------

МУЗОК (15.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

_*

Манюни. Праздник мам.

Девочке 3 г. 4 мес.

Дефиле для мам. Роза: 

https://youtu.be/xtCl5QxPbvc_

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), marih (26.02.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Natali-S (29.06.2016), Лариса12 (23.01.2016), о-ля-ля (14.11.2016), Раисса (14.03.2016)

----------


## Tania-112a

Муза, дорогая! не перестаю удивляться!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (15.01.2016), приветвсем (10.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

_*

Манюни. Праздник мам.

Девочка-Ромашка заболела, срочно сделали замену. Поэтому вышла девочка-Колокольчик.

Солистам: девочке 3 г. 6 мес., мальчику 2 г. 6 мес. ("Жених и невеста"). Спасибо большое Людмиле Кирилловой за песню и Юле Селиверстовой за озвучку.

Дефиле для мамы.  4.  Ромашка:  Жених и невеста: 
https://youtu.be/qCOCYg1F7wI_

----------

Anisoara (16.01.2016), galy-a (16.01.2016), Grosmat (16.01.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Lempi (16.01.2016), marih (26.02.2016), mochalova19 (21.01.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), Natali-S (29.06.2016), olunia (20.01.2020), SNAR (28.01.2016), strelka_64 (16.01.2016), Tania-112a (17.01.2017), vils77 (25.01.2016), Zlata (21.01.2016), кэт радистка (16.01.2016), Раисса (16.01.2016), Татиана 65 (16.01.2016)

----------


## Татиана 65

> Аттракцион "Цветочная полянка":


Муза Эдуардовна, спасибо " Цветочную полянку" Мы тоже играем в такую игру, но для себя увидела новое. Мы кладем на пол серединку от цветка, около него стоит мама ( она собирает) , а лепестки определенного цвета носит ребенок.

----------

МУЗОК (16.01.2016)

----------


## Раисса

Сим-Сим, откройся, "спасибка" не помогла!!

Музочка, прелесть твой танец "Жених и невеста"!!! От умиления улыбалась весь танчик, спасибо, дорогая!!!

----------

МУЗОК (16.01.2016)

----------


## SNAR

Музочка, давненько у тебя не была, а тут и новая тема открылась! :Yahoo:  Сажусь изучать твоё богатство и спасибо огромное за сердце доброе!!!

----------

МУЗОК (21.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Мы кладем на пол серединку от цветка


Тань, дети очень маленькие для этого варианта игры, я её в старших группах беру. А эту интерпретировала для своих манюнь. 




> Ну вот, пока я спала, новая Музочка новую темку открыла


Оксан, там у же больше 1 тыс. постов. Не закрываю её, потому что ссылки перевела на 30 сообщений, но теперь надо и написать в теме. 




> эх,ссылка не видно





> Ээ-э-эх, а мне не открывается





> Как бы открыть?


*Теперь должно открыться после сообщения.*

----------


## Irina_Irina

*МУЗОЧКА! Спасибо огромное! Столько идей, нового материала, глаза разбегаются! Восторг полный!*

----------

МУЗОК (18.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3: 
 :Smile3: 

** 

Манюни. Праздник мам.* 

*Танец "Цветы для мамы":* 

https://youtu.be/kSQAIYVlV0g

----------

echeva (24.02.2016), marih (26.02.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), Natali-S (29.06.2016), SNAR (28.01.2016), Ладога (22.02.2016), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016), Раисса (14.03.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (24.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Манюни. Праздник мам.* 

_Это такая организационная подводка к совместному танцу с мамами. 
_
*Хороводная заставка "Для мамочки сплетём веночек":* 

https://youtu.be/3nhkGzBR4vk

----------

echeva (24.02.2016), marih (26.02.2016), mochalova19 (21.01.2016), SNAR (28.01.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.01.2016), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (24.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Манюни. Праздник мам.*

_В этот раз, я, не мудрствуя лукаво, для совместного танца с мамами, взяла парную полечку для ср. гр._

*Танец "Спляшем вместе с мамочкой":* 

https://youtu.be/tZMfxZJyjI0

----------

echeva (24.02.2016), marih (26.02.2016), mochalova19 (21.01.2016), SNAR (28.01.2016), Алена43 (21.01.2016), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (24.01.2016)

----------


## Ольга Ромова

Сколько добрых затей для друзей и гостей, СПАСИБО!

----------

МУЗОК (20.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*




> Уважаемые музыкальные руководители! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, сценариями для ясельной и 2 младшей (дети слабенькие) групп без мам.


_Решила выставить не в Срочной, где ты просила, а здесь, чтобы не потерялся. Очень добрый, хороший и лёгкий для восприятия детьми, сценарий. Проводила 2 раза как праздник без мам, и несколько раз как тематическое занятие.
_
*Мамин праздник:*

 https://yadi.sk/d/1GSJenUknV567

----------

divaone (21.01.2016), Liliy Kolobkova1983 (21.01.2016), marih (26.02.2016), mochalova19 (21.01.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), Natali-S (29.06.2016), olga-inku (01.02.2016), SNAR (28.01.2016), SVETLANA M. (23.01.2016), Tania-112a (17.01.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (23.01.2016), ~Марина~ (21.01.2016), Алена43 (21.01.2016), вау (22.01.2016), дашак (21.01.2016), Дзюбкина (05.09.2017), Инна Погорелова (21.01.2016), Ирина-2012 (04.01.2019), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), Королёк (03.05.2020), лариса 25 (10.01.2019), Маинька (10.10.2018), Наталья0405 (17.01.2022), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016), Раисса (14.03.2016)

----------


## Алена43

Музочка! Спасибо за такое обилие материала для малышей. Вечная проблема: говорят многие, а поют единицы, стихи рассказывают шепотом. Зато пляшут все и с большим удовольствием!!!

----------

МУЗОК (21.01.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Музочка! Необыкновенный клад!!!!!! Столько интересного!!!! Спасибо большущее!!!!!!




> _*
> 
> Манюни. Праздник мам.
> 
> Девочка-Ромашка заболела, срочно сделали замену. Поэтому вышла девочка-Колокольчик.
> 
> Солистам: девочке 3 г. 6 мес., мальчику 2 г. 6 мес. ("Жених и невеста"). Спасибо большое Людмиле Кирилловой за песню и Юле Селиверстовой за озвучку.
> 
> Дефиле для мамы.  4.  Ромашка:  Жених и невеста: 
> ...


Музочка! Какие замечательные шапочки-цветы!!! 
Вы их сами делали? или покупали? Если можно - поделитесь, пожалуйста, фото этих цветов, чтобы рассмотреть.. Если можно, конечно!

----------

sunia67 (25.02.2019), МУЗОК (21.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Если можно - поделитесь, пожалуйста, фото этих цветов, чтобы рассмотреть


_Сами делали. Среди этих ссылок (Манюни) есть мастер-класс: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5138752_

----------

marih (26.02.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016)

----------


## ~Марина~

*Музочка, большое спасибо тебе за помощь всем нам, за отзывчивость и доброе сердце!
Обнимаю крепко - крепко в такой знаменательный день...* :Derisive: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/8344105.jpg[/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (21.01.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA_NV

Спасибо Вам огромное за творчество и щедрость!!!! Счастья Вам и удачи!

----------

МУЗОК (21.01.2016)

----------


## Оксинья

спасибо вам за ваши сценарии, за то, что делитесь опытом. СПАСИБО!

----------

МУЗОК (21.01.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

> Сценарии, практический материал. Тема 2.


Музочка, забрела на твой огонёк, ссылочки пока не вижу. Но почитала игры, интересно! Если ссылки откроются, познакомлюсь подробнее!Спасибо за свежие идеи!

----------

МУЗОК (21.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Ноты "Весенняя капель": 
*
https://yadi.sk/d/grpOgyZWnXZEW

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Natali-S (29.06.2016), SNAR (28.01.2016), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), Ладога (22.02.2016), Лариса12 (23.01.2016), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016), Раисса (14.03.2016)

----------


## mara400

Муза, как у тебя интересно!

----------

МУЗОК (22.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Дефиле для мам. Одуванчик





> Дефиле для мам. Колокольчик


_Ну, Музочка, ты даешь! Хоть поселяйся в твоей теме!  На твой материал
нужно отдельную флешку заводить! Спасибо огромное!!!_

 :040:  :008:

----------

МУЗОК (23.01.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Музочка, труженица наша, спасибо огромное!!!
[img]http://*********ru/8415605m.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (23.01.2016)

----------


## solnet

Муза, не была у тебя в этой темке...пробегусь....здесь уверенно много интересного....

----------

МУЗОК (23.01.2016)

----------


## Лариса12

Талантливый музыкант и  замечательный материал! Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (23.01.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Музочка, спасибо за такой большой, шикарный  материал! Вы, большая умница, очень творческий, любящий свое дело педагог! СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (24.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Манюни. Новый год.* 

*Сценарий "Волшебный мешок Дедушки Мороза":*

https://yadi.sk/i/ivJeRYgonebnB

----------

Anisoara (04.08.2016), echeva (24.02.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), Lenylya (05.10.2017), marine86mm (25.12.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), Natali-S (29.06.2016), SNAR (28.01.2016), Tania-112a (17.01.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (01.02.2016), говорушка (20.12.2016), Дзюбкина (05.09.2017), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), Ладога (25.12.2016), Лидушка (24.12.2019), Любовь Р. (27.12.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016), Ольгадайченко (11.12.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016), Тариэлька (20.12.2016)

----------


## Дания

Музочка, спасибо за очень интересный материал!!!! :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (24.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  


* 
_Танец зайчат подойдёт для любого утренника или развлечения. Танец мой авторский. Но в декабре случайно на ютубе увидела постановку танца на эту песню и обнаружила, что 4 движения, точь в точь, как у меня  
_


* 

*Новый год. Манюни.* 

*Танец "Прыг-скок. Зайчата-Помпарята":*

https://youtu.be/vE72w3fOqzc

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), NikTanechka (02.09.2016), SNAR (28.01.2016), svetsvet (31.01.2016), Дюймовочка (21.11.2016), Ладога (25.12.2016), Людмилая (15.11.2016), нутя (16.11.2016), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016), ольга коробова (20.11.2016), Олюр (19.09.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

Музачка, спасибо за интересные игры. Продолжай  удивлять нас своим творчеством.

----------

МУЗОК (25.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Манюни. Праздник мам.*

_Моя версия известной интерпретации танца._ 

*Танец "Поссорились-помирились": 
*
https://youtu.be/HCQagfGdn3c

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), SNAR (28.01.2016), svetsvet (31.01.2016), Дюймовочка (21.11.2016), Ладога (25.12.2016), мальвина19 (25.01.2016), Наталья0405 (17.01.2022), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016), ольга коробова (20.11.2016), Ольга2011 (03.09.2016)

----------


## Зeмkа

Присоединяюсь к словам благодарности за прекрасный материал)))

----------

МУЗОК (25.01.2016)

----------


## Русая коса

Спасибо за творчество и мастерство!!!

----------

МУЗОК (25.01.2016)

----------


## vils77

Музочка, я тоже хочу познакомиться с твоим материалом, а не могу... :Blush2:  :Nono: 
Интересные находки, спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (26.01.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*




> Муза, Ваши ссылочки для меня так и не открываются.


Света, быть того не может. Все ссылки я перевела на 30 сообщений. Есть, конечно, те, что я закрывала на 500, но их осталось мало, и если кто напишет, что не видно, я переведу и их на 30. Но таких ссылок несколько штук. Света, напиши мне в личку, что именно от тебя скрыто, я проверю.




> Муза, Ваши ссылочки для меня так и не открываются.





> Музочка, я тоже хочу познакомиться с твоим материалом, а не могу...


Девочки, после того, как написали в этой теме, всё должны увидеть. 





> Интересные находки, спасибо!


Валечка, я так поняла, что тебе всё открылось?

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Манюни. Праздник мам.* 

_Так мы заканчивали нашу цветочную тему утренника._ 


*Подарки с цветочной полянки:* 

https://youtu.be/TbqMrEadhe4

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), ivano (22.02.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*О, как давно я у тебя, Музочка, не гостилааааа. А тут столько всего интересненькогоооооо. СПАСИБО. ДОРОГАЯ!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.02.2016)

----------


## ВесСнушка

*Милая Музочка! Спасибо за твое творчество и вдохновение, которое ты нам даришь!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.02.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, позволь и мне видеть твой бесценный материал. СПАСИБО, ЩЕДРАЯ ДУША!!!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (01.02.2016)

----------


## olga-inku

Судя по названиям, все просто очень интересно и нужно. Очень хотелось бы посмотреть, послушать, использовать в работе!

----------

МУЗОК (03.02.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Муза, большое спасибо за "Цветочную полянку"

----------

МУЗОК (03.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

_Огромное спасибо автору "Новогодней игры" - laks_arina - Ариночке Чугайкиной, - Katrina Kim - Катюше Маканиной за фонограмму, - ~Марина~ - Мариночке Мельник за вокал!!! Благо-Дарю!!! 

 
 

*

Плясочка "В день рождения!":

https://youtu.be/scbR4DIhmHE 

*

Это музыка:
(склейка 1 куплета с паузами)

https://yadi.sk/d/WCRX4LA5oFBPb
_

----------

evochka2777 (23.02.2016), galy-a (05.02.2016), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), ivano (22.02.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), myzic (04.02.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.02.2016), Алена43 (16.02.2016), герана (08.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.08.2016), Ладога (22.02.2016), Любовь Р. (21.11.2016), Музыкант38 (08.09.2016), о-ля-ля (03.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Сюрприз в день рождения:*

https://youtu.be/hzsK9e1rX3c
*Письмо здесь:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5155329

----------

evochka2777 (23.02.2016), ivano (22.02.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.08.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Подарки с цветочной полянки:





> Плясочка "В день рождения!"





> Сюрприз в день рождения:


_Музочка, спасибо тебе огромное! Всегда интересные идейки!_

----------

МУЗОК (04.02.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, с удовольствием посмотрела твои изюминки, любовалась тобой, твоей улыбкой. Доброта, да и только. СПАСИБО, МУЗОЧКА!!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (04.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

_Мой авторский танец (муз. Н. Шахина) из сценария "Волшебный мешок Дедушки Мороза"_ 


*Танец гномов с фонариками:* 

https://youtu.be/JbFqdD7Wqbk 

*Слова здесь:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5156093

----------

Elen2 (06.11.2016), evochka2777 (23.02.2016), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), ivano (22.02.2016), larisakoly (01.01.2022), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (20.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.08.2016), Наталья0405 (17.01.2022), о-ля-ля (05.02.2016), ольга марущак (20.11.2016)

----------


## Katrina Kim

Муза, у тебя новая тема, а я все прошляпила :Meeting: 
Ушла изучать твои новинки  :Yes4:

----------

laks_arina (08.03.2021), МУЗОК (05.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*** 

_Весенняя полечка "Солнышко смеётся" сл. и муз. Л. Олифировой_ 

*Архив:* 
(ноты, слова, плюс, минус)

https://yadi.sk/d/03QkZUG_pHYxt

----------

Elen2 (22.02.2016), elen82 (16.01.2017), evochka2777 (23.02.2016), galy-a (22.02.2016), Irina61 (16.01.2017), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), lenik (16.01.2017), Lenylya (05.03.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Nich Tanya (29.01.2017), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), strelka_64 (22.02.2016), Tania-112a (17.01.2017), Валиулина Ирина (17.01.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.02.2016), гунька (16.01.2017), Ладога (22.02.2016), Лариса Антонова (22.02.2016), Левадана (16.01.2017), Людмилая (23.02.2016), на.та.ли. (02.01.2022), Наталья0405 (21.07.2016), НСА (22.02.2016), о-ля-ля (22.02.2016), Ольгадайченко (11.12.2016), Раисса (23.02.2016), Тариэлька (16.01.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (23.02.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

Музочка, у тебя новая тема? 
Спасибо за нотки весенней полечки!

----------

МУЗОК (22.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

_Спасибо Людочке Мочаловой за авторскую песню "Самый лучший праздник", Людочке Севериновой за чудесную фонограмму, Мариночке Мельник за вокальное исполнение! Благо-Дарю!_

*Танец по показу: * 

https://youtu.be/qnPJJ2pbbvU

----------

elen82 (16.01.2017), evochka2777 (23.02.2016), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), ivano (22.02.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Ладога (22.02.2016), Людмилая (23.02.2016), НСА (22.02.2016), о-ля-ля (22.02.2016)

----------


## ivano

Добрый вечер,Музочка !!!
Я то же пропустила вашу новую тему,очень нравятся ваши материалы !!!!!
 :Blush2:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (22.02.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Можно мне тоже увидеть этот бесценный материал? Пока закрыто..* :Blush2: 
*Спасибо огромное! Открылось! Сколько тут интересного!* :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

МУЗОК (23.02.2016)

----------


## alenuyshka

Спасибо! Столько интересного материала.

----------

МУЗОК (23.02.2016)

----------


## evochka2777

Спасибо за музу, за творчество, за идеи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (23.02.2016)

----------


## Lenochka121212

Добрый вечер Музочка!!!!Можно к Вам в гости-очень интересно.!!!!Спасибо!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (23.02.2016)

----------


## echeva

> Весенняя полечка "Солнышко смеётся" сл. и муз. Л. Олифировой


какая же чудесная эта песенка!!! Поем давно, еще с нотного материала... сейчас с инструменталом звучит интереснее и будем петь песни Л.Олифировой ВСЕГДА!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (24.02.2016)

----------


## Маинька

Муза, спасибо за ваше творчество и щедрость. :Tender:

----------

МУЗОК (25.02.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Огромное *спасибо* за текст коллеге, участнику соседнего форума,  *Виктории - Виктория днз* - и *Людочке Быкадоровой - Людмилая* - за чудесную музыку и фонограмму! *Благо-Дарю!* 

_Для своих трёх двухлеток и двух четырёхлеток (одна по возрасту соответствует ср.) сделала плясочку с участием мам. Так как остальные четырёхлетки (дети постарше, почти пятилетки) не будут ходить, а порадуют нас своим появлением сразу на празднике, возникли вопросы:  что делать и как выкрутиться? Сомневаюсь, что двухлетки выйдут вообще танцевать при родителях (начало новогоднего праздника тому подтверждение), поэтому и придумала вариант с участием мамочек в пляске. Сегодня плясали ("мамами" были все взрослые, оказавшиеся рядом ), получается симпатичненько. Могу в понедельник на видео снять момент репетиции, пишите, если надо. Музыкальный файл нарезала, добавила проигрыши._

*Будем маме помогать:* 
(движения, музыка с проигрышами)

https://yadi.sk/d/o7dej2J8pYHCT

----------

calina (20.01.2017), echeva (26.02.2016), elen82 (20.01.2017), Grosmat (14.03.2016), Irina V (20.01.2017), Irina55 (20.01.2017), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), ivano (20.01.2017), larisakoly (21.01.2017), marih (26.02.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), myzic (20.01.2017), Natali-S (29.06.2016), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), Tania-112a (17.01.2017), vishulaev (20.01.2017), yu-k-a (22.01.2017), Валиулина Ирина (20.01.2017), гномик (20.01.2017), говорушка (27.02.2016), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), ИяНаталия (26.02.2016), Ладога (26.02.2016), Левадана (20.01.2017), Маинька (20.01.2017), Наталья0405 (20.01.2017), о-ля-ля (26.02.2016), Ольгадайченко (11.12.2016), Сентябринка (26.02.2016), Тариэлька (16.01.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.02.2016)

----------


## echeva

Муза, спасибо за новиночку! Музыкальный материал малышам-очень ценен!!!

----------

МУЗОК (26.02.2016)

----------


## marih

> Муза, у тебя новая тема, а я все прошляпила


Я тоже прозевала  :Meeting: 
Пойду изучать  :Grin:

----------

МУЗОК (26.02.2016)

----------


## Сентябринка

> Я тоже прозевала


И я здесь еще не была!  :Blush2: 

Спасибо, Музочка, за "Помощничков"!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (26.02.2016)

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

Муза,смотрю,что девочки с меньшим количеством сообщений могут видеть Ваш материал,а я почему то нет.Что мне нужно чтобы увидеть ваши сообщения.

----------

МУЗОК (26.02.2016)

----------


## echeva

Муза, мне тоже интересно узнать, какие условия открытия ваших ссылок?...Когда-то я была на этом форуме частым гостем, потом гостила в других "домиках", с удовольствием бы вернулась, только, к сожалению, ничего не вижу...

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*




> Что мне нужно чтобы увидеть ваши сообщения.


Сейчас всё должно открыться.

*




> какие условия открытия ваших ссылок


Женечка, один раз написать в той теме, где хочешь видеть материал. И всё станет доступным. Ссылки закрыты на 30 сообщений. Есть некоторые, закрытые на 100 и 500, но я их тоже постепенно открою, только надо мне подсказать, где остался материал недоступным.




> ничего не вижу.


Женя, в каждом первом сообщении Беседки стоит пояснение
 "* Новые символы. Как этим пользоваться*": 

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5152403

----------

echeva (27.02.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), о-ля-ля (06.03.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

> Муза, у тебя новая тема, а я все прошляпила


Музочка, и я пропустила. Пойду познакомлюсь, огляжусь. :Yes4: 
Спасибо большое Муза, за интересный материал и творчество!!! Удачи и успехов тебе! :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (05.03.2016)

----------


## мазурка

Музочка поздравляю с открытием нового домика! Успехов и всего самого хорошего.

----------

МУЗОК (06.03.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Женя, в каждом первом сообщении Беседки стоит пояснение
> " Новые символы. Как этим пользоваться":


Очень полезная и интересная информация. Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (06.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Танец и игра для осеннего и весеннего праздников. 

_Огромное спасибо за слова Ирочке Холодной, а Юлечке Селиверстовой за исполнение песни!_ 


*Игровой танец "Дождик", игра с тучкой и капельками:* 

https://youtu.be/54GAh6V7A34

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), Tania-112a (17.01.2017), Анжела72 (14.03.2016), Ладога (14.03.2016), Левадана (14.03.2016), Людмилая (02.08.2016), Маинька (02.08.2016), на.та.ли. (19.08.2018), о-ля-ля (14.03.2016), окси 777 (14.03.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016), Раисса (14.03.2016), Тиса (14.03.2016)

----------


## Раисса

Музочка, спасибо за идею, а песенки такой у меня нет....Можешь поделиться? Пожалуйста!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (14.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> песенки такой у меня нет


Здесь песенка в Рабочей папке. А в папке для праздника, эта песня соединена с другой: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5106003

----------

Наталья0405 (20.01.2017), Тиса (02.08.2016)

----------


## Раисса

Музочка, у тебя здесь надо жить, чтобы познакомиться со всем твоим материалом))))))) Как бы выбрать время, ведь столько здесь нового, интересного и полезного к тому же! Спасибо, Музынька, за доброту твою и щедрость, золотая ты наша!!!!!!!!!

Музынька, дважды отправила сообщение))))))) Вот как я тебя люблю)))))))))!

----------

МУЗОК (14.03.2016), Наталья0405 (20.01.2017)

----------


## Anfisa23

> Танец и игра для осеннего и весеннего праздников.


Для какого возраста? Что-то у меня пока не открылось..

А, я оказывается у Вас не была...Спасибо большое!

----------

МУЗОК (15.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Из сценария "Волшебный мешок Дедушки Мороза". 
_Возраст детей, посещающих детский сад: 1 г. 11 мес. - 4 г. 7 мес. 
Возраст гостей: от 3 лет до 7 лет 10 мес._

*Танец "Клоун, рассмеши!":* 

https://youtu.be/BvIzCTfOd5Y 





> Для какого возраста?


Если движения усложнить, то и для подготовишек. Я идею подкинула, остальное - фантазия постановщика. 

У меня самому младшему 1г. 9 мес., самой старшей 4г. 5 мес., отсюда и движения лёгкие.

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), kasatkinaog (19.03.2016), laratet (19.06.2016), larisakoly (11.10.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), NikTanechka (03.09.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), Дзюбкина (05.09.2017), Маргошик68 (15.03.2016), Тамара 379 (15.03.2016)

----------


## Маргошик68

Спасибо за танец, а музыка есть?

----------

МУЗОК (15.03.2016), о-ля-ля (16.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

***




> а музыка есть?


Рита, та, что поменьше весом, оригинал, а та, что большая по весу, моя склейка: 

_ https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ahAK/KVbj1v7Pw_

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), laratet (19.06.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Дзюбкина (05.09.2017), Маргошик68 (15.03.2016), о-ля-ля (16.03.2016)

----------


## Irina55

Спасибо за такой интересный музыкальный материал.

----------

МУЗОК (16.03.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

*Музочка, какая ты гостеприимная хозяйка! В домике твоём так уютно и как всегда много интересного, нужного материала, так необходимого в нашей работе!!!! Здоровья тебе и творческого вдохновения на долгие годы!!!
[img]http://*********net/7900476.gif[/img]*

----------

МУЗОК (16.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Осенний праздник для малипусек* 

*"Грибные дорожки". Начало: 
*
https://youtu.be/zXDTi_s14Gw[/I]

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), о-ля-ля (18.03.2016), Ольга Сара (18.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Манюни. Новый год.*

_Музыка к моему сценарию 2015 года.
_
*Волшебный мешок Дедушки Мороза:* 

_ https://yadi.sk/d/sEM5BdDYqJugM_ 

Сценарий здесь:

_ http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5147856_

----------

Anisoara (04.08.2016), EVGESKA (19.12.2016), Irina61 (20.12.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), ki-ki (20.12.2016), larisakoly (26.12.2016), marine86mm (25.12.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Natali-S (29.06.2016), Анжела72 (19.12.2016), говорушка (20.12.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), Ирина-Ирен (20.12.2016), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), Ладога (20.12.2016), Лидушка (24.12.2019), Любовь Р. (27.12.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), о-ля-ля (19.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Осенний праздник для манюнь "Грибные дорожки" 

_Огромное спасибо Катеньке Маканиной - Katrina Kim - за фонограмму!  Благо-Дарю!_

*"Ходит Осень по дорожкам":* 

https://youtu.be/-vopa0xtnao


_Чтобы ссылки открылись, надо написать в этой теме сообщение_.

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), larisakoly (11.10.2016), marih (26.05.2016), mochalova19 (20.03.2016), Natali-S (29.06.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), о-ля-ля (20.03.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

Музочка, сколько интересных моментов! Молодец! А какие манюни славные! Воспитатели играют классно! Заслушалась, засмотрелась! Спасибо тебе большое!
В "кубышку" свою унесла много интересного!  
[img]http://*********ru/9059549.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (20.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*** 

Игра "Деревья на ветру" 

_Эту игру можно взять для подготовишек как анимационную._

*Игра "Деревья на ветру" здесь: 
*
_http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4983734_

*Текст 1 части игры:* 

https://yadi.sk/i/x-x8LqqLq5K4o 


_Текст второй части игры, где дети собираются возле своего дерева, не писала, его хорошо слышно на видео.
_
_Просьба! Девочки, если я с кем из вас делилась полной версией описания игры, в которой все движения подробно расписаны, теперь поделитесь уже со мной, плииззз! Спасибо._


*Музыка здесь:* 

_http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5187926_

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), laks_arina (01.10.2016), tanusha04 (22.03.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), мазурка (27.08.2016), о-ля-ля (21.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> кто проводил праздник древонасаждения???????деревья кто садил? праздник на улице сказали сделать!


Танечка, вот номера с самой минимальной подготовкой: 

Деревья на ветру 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5186577 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5187926

Займи домик 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4976523 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4977022 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4978238 

Мы идём 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5025403 

*

Тоже можно по показу сделать: 

Солнышко 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4979404
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5079236 

Хоровод 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4978276
Видео к хороводу 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4199056 

_Если ссылки будут не видны, надо написать одно сообщение в той теме._

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), laks_arina (01.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Нашла в интернете!*
Сценарий в форме концерта, хорошие связки между номерами.

_Рецепт хорошего настроения: 
https://yadi.sk/i/1GHZLoCnqMWEp_

----------

Anisoara (04.08.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), laratet (19.06.2016), mishel61 (31.05.2016), mochalova19 (03.08.2016), Natali-S (29.06.2016), Tania-112a (12.05.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.10.2016), ttanya (04.08.2016), Valesy (20.11.2019), Гульниза (30.10.2016), гунька (06.08.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), Ирина-Ирен (03.08.2016), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), ИяНаталия (27.04.2016), Королёк (03.05.2020), Ладога (05.05.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Олюр (26.04.2016), Сентябринка (16.12.2016), Т.С. (04.11.2016), эллона (10.05.2016), Эмилия я (27.03.2016), Ярик (07.08.2016)

----------


## tanusha04

хорошо, что на свете, и в in-ku особенно, есть  добрые люди, да еще и талантливые)))

----------

МУЗОК (22.03.2016)

----------


## Katrina Kim

> "Песня первоклассника":


Какая славная песенка! Спасибо, Музочка! :Ok: 
Кажется, про нее в Беседке говорили и даже минусы  раздавали, пойду искать.

----------

МУЗОК (22.03.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Музыка к сценке "Теремок" из выпускного сценария. 

*Теремок:* 
(архив)

_ https://yadi.sk/d/4HG6sYjaqQLR7_

*Сценка здесь:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4098761 


*Сценарий:* 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4098730 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4098731 


*Видео к сценарию* 

*начало здесь:* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4097469 

*окончание:* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4098217

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), Олюр (26.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*** 

Нашла на флешке музыку к игре "Деревья на ветру", добавляю.


*Деревья на ветру:* 
(музыка)
_ https://yadi.sk/d/9BPpL5twqQfUa_ 


Сама игра здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5186577

----------

Anisoara (04.08.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), Raisa Vayner (04.04.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), tanusha04 (23.03.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), Любовь Р. (27.12.2016), о-ля-ля (23.03.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Манюни. Праздник мам.


*Сценарий "Мы мамины помощники":* 
https://yadi.sk/i/oBRe3LNVqQjqK

----------

galy-a (29.01.2017), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), katerina33 (10.02.2017), muzrukv (02.12.2018), omichka (25.02.2017), Raisa Vayner (04.04.2016), SNAR (01.02.2017), ttanya (29.01.2017), tvelen (01.03.2017), varvara7371 (05.04.2016), ВесСнушка (10.04.2016), Дзюбкина (05.09.2017), Елена М (26.04.2016), Ирина Ивановна (05.04.2016), Ирина-2012 (04.01.2019), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), Королёк (03.05.2020), Ладога (23.02.2017), лариса61 (02.02.2017), Людмилая (29.01.2017), Маинька (10.10.2018), Наталья0405 (21.07.2016), нутя (14.03.2017), о-ля-ля (23.03.2016), Озма (30.01.2017), Ольгадайченко (11.12.2016), Олюр (26.04.2016), Ремзия (10.02.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (11.11.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## tanusha04

> Нашла на флешке музыку к игре "Деревья на ветру", добавляю.
> 
> 
> Деревья на ветру: 
> (музыка)




Спасибо огромное!выручили!

----------

МУЗОК (24.03.2016)

----------


## Ярик

УВАЖАЕМАЯ МУЗА ЭДУАРДОВНА, ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, СЛОВАМИ К ИГРЕ "Найди пару"Спасибо.

----------


## МУЗОК

> ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, СЛОВАМИ К ИГРЕ "Найди пару"Спасибо.


Здесь на видео слова слышно: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4989190

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Очень мне понравился сценарий "Котята-поварята"! Спасибо огромное за видео!!! Для меня, начинающего муз.работника, это очень важно. Только ссылочка на музыку к этому сценарию не работает. Не могли бы Вы обновить?


Инночка, ура, нашла музыку на диске, который записывала к утреннику в 2009 году. С радостью делюсь. Жалко, конечно, что не помогла в нужный момент, но пусть лежит в копилке на будущее, вдруг, когда и пригодится. 

_"Мы решили мам поздравить - всех спектаклем удивить":

(папка с музыкой) 

[img]http://*********ru/9327958.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/C_PSm1cFqs2kU
*

Сценарий здесь: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2580435_

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), ВесСнушка (10.04.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), ИяНаталия (01.05.2016), Ладога (11.04.2016), о-ля-ля (09.04.2016), Олюр (26.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

_Игровое занятие без подготовки_ 

_Спасибо Мариночке - marih - за выставленный в Беседке материал (сценарий Аксютовой О.В.), его идея лежит в основе. Благо-Дарю!_


*Забавное путешествие к Загадочным Планетам: 
*
(сценарий и музыка) 

[img]http://*********ru/9326804.png[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/PKi2J1WSqt3FV



Архив перезалила, исправила трек 006. Теперь всё открывается.

----------

Elen2 (11.04.2016), galy-a (10.04.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), ivano (10.04.2016), laks_arina (10.04.2016), laratet (19.06.2016), milana1717 (23.02.2017), nastiabar (05.04.2017), Natali-S (29.06.2016), olga kh (15.04.2016), omichka (25.02.2017), strelka_64 (10.04.2016), zilena (26.02.2017), Анжела72 (10.04.2016), ВесСнушка (10.04.2016), гунька (10.04.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), кэт радистка (10.04.2016), Ладога (11.04.2016), Левадана (10.04.2016), Лорис (10.04.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Маргошик68 (10.04.2016), Наталья0405 (21.07.2016), нутя (14.03.2017), о-ля-ля (11.04.2016), Олюр (26.04.2016), Рыбка (10.04.2016), Удомля (11.04.2016), Урдомчанка (10.04.2016), эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## Урдомчанка

Музочка, спасибо огромное за Ваш труд!!! Вы, как всегда на Высоте!

----------

МУЗОК (10.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Забавное путешествие к Загадочным Планетам: 
> 
> (сценарий и музыка)
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5198318


Упс... Обнаружила ошибку, перезалила архив. Но *трек 006* можно исправить самостоятельно, не скачивая заново архив: перейти на английский язык, и после названия *006 Летим в ракете микс Музы Мирзоевой* поставить *.mp3*

Должно получиться на компьютере так: 
*006 Летим в ракете микс Музы Мирзоевой.mp3* 




> Ссылочка не работает ,Муза.
> 
> *006 Летим в ракете микс Музы Мирзоевой.mp3*


Леночка, это не ссылка, а образец КАК должен быть подписан файл на компе. Но можешь не заморачиваться, скачать заново, я вчера исправила ошибку и перезалила архив: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5198318

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), strelka_64 (10.04.2016), Олюр (26.04.2016)

----------


## Elen2

> 006 Летим в ракете микс Музы Мирзоевой.mp3


Ссылочка не работает ,Муза.




> Леночка, это не ссылка, а образец КАК должен быть подписан файл на компе


поняла, спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (11.04.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

> Моё ноу-хау: УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ДЕТИ! Дети сидят на стульчиках, ИХ ВСЕХ ВИДЯТ РОДИТЕЛИ, нет никакой толпы, ВСЕМ ИНТЕРЕСНО!


Спасибо тебе большое за идею, МУЗОЧКА! Очень даже здорово!!! Обязательно сделаю так в этом году. тем более, что уже давненько портфель не собирали....СПАСИБО!!!

----------

МУЗОК (12.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ух, Музочка, кипит-бурлит тоже все в твоей Мастерской!!!! Спасибо за все космические подарки!!!

----------

МУЗОК (15.04.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> Моё ноу-хау: УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ДЕТИ!


Классно! Спасибо! Забираю!

----------

МУЗОК (15.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> Моё ноу-хау: УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ДЕТИ! Дети сидят на стульчиках, ИХ ВСЕХ ВИДЯТ РОДИТЕЛИ, нет никакой толпы, ВСЕМ ИНТЕРЕСНО!


_Музочка! Замечательно! Здорово! Все дети задействованы в игре и никому не обидно. Спасибо!!!_

----------

МУЗОК (16.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Песня: "Только в школу!":* 

_ https://youtu.be/qg5jnKkh8sg_ 


*Фонограмма:* 

[img]http://*********ru/9486404.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/v3PAYPYjrC3UT

*Ноты:* 

[img]http://*********ru/9486404.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/S4nT6Ds1rC5AT

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), larisakoly (09.10.2016), mila110153 (07.05.2016), olga kh (27.04.2016), sunia67 (25.02.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (26.04.2016), ttanya (23.04.2016), Елена М (26.04.2016), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), ИяНаталия (27.04.2016), Ладога (05.05.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Олюр (26.04.2016)

----------


## Елена М

Музочка, как все интересненько и креативно! А про ноу-хау можно сказать: Вау!!!!!!!!! Спасибо большое!

----------

МУЗОК (26.04.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*Сюрпризная игра от Винни Пуха:* 
[img]http://*********ru/9511627.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/i/cCSi5I_srPeaq


*

*Видео* 
[img]http://*********ru/9563850.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4302845

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), ttanya (30.04.2016), Ладога (05.05.2016), Харитоша (17.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

_* 

Делу время: 

Плюс 
[img]http://*********ru/9578414.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/gFjIWnYdrTX2c



Минус с мелодией_ 
[img]http://*********ru/9601953.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/sx3aHMaErTWzV



_В и д е о_ 
[img]http://*********ru/9574304.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3841402

[img]http://*********ru/9574304.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3841410

----------

baterflay-13 (09.05.2016), fashka (07.05.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), VITA786 (10.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Сюрпризный танец по показу 

_Текст песни не знала, ориентировалась с движениями на ходу, поэтому немного запаздывала с показом_



*"Ручки-ручки":*

_ https://youtu.be/QA-YJisGJcQ_

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), Ketvik (14.11.2016), marih (26.05.2016), Valesy (20.11.2019), varvara7371 (09.05.2016), А.Арина (17.05.2016)

----------


## fashka

Сколько всего нужного и полезного! Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (07.05.2016)

----------


## mila110153

Муза. добрый день. Я тоже Вашу тему раньше не видела. Интересно. Хотелось бы скачать песню."Только в школу" , но ссылка от меня закрыта.Может сейчас откроется.




> Песня: "Только в школу!":


Музочка. скачала. Прекрасная песенка, спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (07.05.2016)

----------


## varvara7371

Спасибо,Музочка за весь выставленный материал.  Все что я беру в вашей копилочке обязательно идет в работу, а не в ящик. Спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (09.05.2016)

----------


## vintdora

Спасибо, Муза, что пригласили меня в свою тему! Я очень была бы признательна, если бы мне открылись ваши ссылки! Мне очень интересно ваше творчество!!

----------

МУЗОК (10.05.2016)

----------


## эллона

Муза, спасибо вам за такой интересный материал, очень много разных изюминок, очень рада, что кое-что для меня уже доступно.

----------

МУЗОК (10.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*




> очень рада, что кое-что для меня уже доступно.


Эллочка, если что не видно, пиши, я открою. Некоторый материал так и остался закрыт на 100 и 500 сообщений. Когда буду знать, какой именно (сама не хочу искать), переведу на 30 сообщений.

----------

эллона (10.05.2016)

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Взяла для себя много ценного. Спасибо, Муза!

----------

МУЗОК (12.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

***

*СЛО - ГИ* 

Игра из сценария с цветными карточками 


*Игра: "Сложи слово"
В-ли раздают детям карточки-слоги оранжевого, фиолетового, голубого, жёлтого, салатового и розового цветов. Затем, дети, после загадки, складывают слова по цвету, например: слово ДО СВИ-ДА-НИЯ на 4-рёх оранжевых и 4-рёх фиолетовых карточках (участвует 8 детей); слово СПА-СИ-БО на на 3-х голубых и 3-х жёлтых (участвуют 6 детей); слово ПО-ЖА-ЛУЙ-СТА на 4-х салатовых и 4-х розовых (участвуют 8 детей). Получается общая (массовая) командная игра. Если не хватает карточек по количеству детей, можно добавить восклицательный знак того же цвета. 
Игра учится заранее 

Сценарий*
[img]http://*********ru/9716082.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2699941

----------

Axiniy (06.06.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.05.2016), Ладога (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

***




> в какую веселую игру можно поиграть на выпускном с игрушками. Роль игрушек играют взрослые


_Дети стоят в кругу. Игрушки в центре. У Игрушек завязаны глаза. Под весёлую музыку, длящуюся до конца периода, Игрушки двигаются по кругу, одновременно легко на ощупь прикасаясь к вытянутым по направлению к Игрушкам рукам детей. Когда музыка прекращает звучать, Игрушки по очереди говорят: "Я люблю, конечно, всех, ну, а ...(называется ИМЯ ребёнка)", больше всех! После того, как все Игрушки назовут имена детей, возле которых они остановились, они могут, стоя парами в лодочках, весело потанцевать, повторяя движения, предложенные своей Игрушкой. Затем игра повторяется ещё несколько раз._ 

*Если у вас много Игрушек (больше 4-х), тогда можно поиграть по очереди с каждой игрушкой, как на видео, которое я предлагаю посмотреть как пояснение к написанному. Но, так как игра эта проводилась как сюрприз с мамой (это была подводка к песне о маме), музыку я играла спокойную, и не период, а маленький отрывок или одну фразу.* 

_На видео игра начинается после ухода Винни Пуха и Пятачка._

Посмотреть
[img]http://*********ru/9761438.gif[/img]

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4309786

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), А.Арина (17.05.2016), Ладога (31.05.2016)

----------


## А.Арина

Муза, спасибо за игру! Почему я не заглядывала в ваш домик :Tu: , нужно наверстать упущенное :Smile3: , очень надеюсь ссылочки откроются :Smile3:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (17.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Первая сказка для мамы:* 

https://youtu.be/CyIIuyXC50k 



_Сценарий_
[img]http://*********ru/9830308.gif[/img]

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2579061

----------

Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), lenik (19.01.2017), mochalova19 (31.05.2016), Natali-S (29.06.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Моя авторская игра из сценария "Встречаем лето"

* "Чей кружок быстрее соберётся?":* 
[img]http://*********ru/9947910.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/PsA90fyUs989S

*

*За сценарием* 
[img]http://*********ru/9905926.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4866039

----------

galy-a (31.05.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), ivano (31.05.2016), kasatkinaog (03.06.2016), mishel61 (31.05.2016), mochalova19 (31.05.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (31.05.2016), гномик (31.05.2016), Лорис (17.12.2016), Маинька (31.05.2016), Маргошик68 (31.05.2016), Наталья0405 (21.07.2016), Светлана - Слоним (01.06.2016), Сентябринка (31.05.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Муза, огромное спасибо за Ваш материал!
Честно скажу на этой страничке я еще не был...
Но знаю, что все будет очень интересно!
Муза, спасибо за твой труд.
[img]http://*********ru/9948991.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (31.05.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

> Моя авторская игра из сценария "Встречаем лето"
> "Чей кружок быстрее соберётся?":


Музочка, как здорово! Спасибо огромное!

----------

МУЗОК (31.05.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, большое спасибо за сценарии, за помощь, которую ты нам оказываешь. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (31.05.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 
Музыкальные подборки к празднику на 1 июня 

*Подборка инструментальной музыки и песен перед началом праздника на десять с половиной минут* _

[img]http://*********ru/9898638.gif[/img] 

 https://yadi.sk/d/DKFtefWPsA4BA


Подборка песен после окончания праздника на пять минут_ 

[img]http://*********ru/9898638.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/-mSML3eQsA4Bi

----------

galy-a (31.05.2016), Irina_Irina (31.05.2016), ivano (01.06.2016), laratet (19.06.2016), ludmila_zub (26.09.2016), MakaRock (02.06.2016), marih (01.06.2016), mochalova19 (01.06.2016), myzic (01.06.2016), Natali-S (29.06.2016), strelka_64 (01.06.2016), Ирина-Ирен (09.10.2016), Маргошик68 (01.06.2016), Наталья0405 (21.07.2016), о-ля-ля (31.05.2016), окси 777 (24.06.2016), РИМУТИНЕ (14.03.2021), Светлана - Слоним (01.06.2016)

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Музочка! Спасибо большое за новый материал! Очень нравятся ваши замечательные "версии"  танцев, игр. Здорово!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/9942672m.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (31.05.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Столько всего нового! Спасибо!* :Yes4:

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2016)

----------


## myzic

Музочка! Шикарно! Спасибо за летние заставки! Прям сейчас побежала с ними на праздник! Ура!

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2016)

----------


## Маргошик68

*МУЗОК*, Муза, спасибо огромное, как вовремя, я только собиралась собирать музыку, а тут раз и уже готово!

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2016)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Музочка, спасибо очень нужный материал!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Моя авторская игра из сценария "Встречаем лето"
> 
> "Чей кружок быстрее соберётся?":


Муза, спасибо за игру!  Сегодня уже поиграли, замечательно!

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2016)

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Музочка,приветствую Вас! Захожу, но......ничего не вижу...." Сим-сим , откройся". Или надо 500 сообщений?

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*




> ." Сим-сим , откройся"


Валечка, должно открыться. Закрыто на "написать" и 30 сообщений.

----------


## alla-mus

> Закрыто на 30 сообщений.


У меня тоже ничего не показывает(((
Муза, спасибо вам за ваше доброе сердце, за ваше бесценное творчество! Спасибо, что откликаетесь на просьбу! Не совсем все, может быть, я поняла в "Магазине игрушек", но что обязательно использую вашу наработку - знаю точно![IMG]http://*********ru/9927170.gif[/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (01.06.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Не совсем все, может быть, я поняла в "Магазине игрушек"


На экране показывается клип, дети его смотрят, а на 2 часть музыки каждого действия повторяют: маршируют как солдатики, танцуют как матрёшки, кривляют рожицы как обезьянки, бросают друг другу мяч и т.д. 
*Интерактивность - это вовлечение аудитории в процесс происходящего действия.*
То есть, не пассивно следить за происходящим, а быть полноправным участником. 

*

По просьбе дополняю ответ: 

Такое понятие, как «интерактивный» в переводе с английского языка означает: interactive: inter — между, меж; active от act — действовать, действие. Оно означает возможность активно взаимодействовать, вести беседу, диалог с кем-либо. Иными словами интерактивная игра – это активный метод обучения. То есть, это такой метод, который организует процесс социального взаимодействия, на основании которого у участников (игроков) возникает некое «новое» знание и опыт, родившиеся непосредственно в ходе игрового процесса, либо явившиеся результатом этой игры. А если еще короче, то интерактивная игра - это активная обучающая игра. Чаще всего такие игры используют для обучения детей.

*

Источник: http://otvet.expert/chto-takoe-inter...a-igra-1208836

----------

Ладога (02.06.2016), Олюр (02.07.2016)

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Муза, спасибо, открылось! Как много интересного!

----------

МУЗОК (02.06.2016)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

> * 
> 
> Моя авторская игра из сценария "Встречаем лето"
> 
> * "Чей кружок быстрее соберётся?":* 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> *
> ...


Уважаемая Муза! Большое спасибо за Ваш титанический труд. Очень хотелось бы посмотреть Ваши новые работы. Спасибо!!! :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (02.06.2016)

----------


## Анна Краус

Здравствуйте! Мечтаю познакомиться с Вашим творчеством!

----------

МУЗОК (16.06.2016)

----------


## laratet

> Музыкальные подборки


Музочка, огромное спасибо! Очень нужный материал!




> Чей кружок быстрее соберётся?


 :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (19.06.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

Сколько всего полезного! Спасибо Вам!!!

----------

МУЗОК (20.06.2016)

----------


## Natali-S

Муза, только сегодня зашла в Вашу кладовую. Синие ссылки откроются?

Можно попросить сценарий "Катин зонтик", увидела на ютубе, понравилось. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Или направьте за ним.
Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (29.06.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Муза, только сегодня зашла в Вашу кладовую. Синие ссылки откроются?
> 
> Можно попросить сценарий "Катин зонтик", увидела на ютубе, понравилось. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Или направьте за ним.
> Спасибо!


Наташа, вот в этом сценарии есть эта сценка: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2824378

 Все ссылки должны теперь (после написанного сообщения) открыться.

----------

Natali-S (16.09.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), SvetaH (16.09.2016), Ледок (18.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

*В помощь работающим в летний период на группе*

_Музыка перед сном: 
[img]http://*********ru/10578992.gif[/img]

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JEKS/8pWNE5t4Y

* 

На пробуждение я ставлю 2 трека подряд.

Музыка на пробуждение: 

1. 
[img]http://*********ru/10578992.gif[/img] 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BmU4/oYpBrTuJj

2. 
[img]http://*********ru/10578992.gif[/img]

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K79G/eY8Zrc2GZ

_

----------

lenik (26.07.2016), Natali-S (16.09.2016), olga kh (21.07.2016), SVETLANA M. (20.07.2016), ttanya (04.08.2016), tvelen (26.09.2016), герана (01.08.2016), гномик (05.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (05.08.2016), Ирина-Ирен (22.07.2016), Ладога (21.07.2016), Лорис (20.07.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), нутя (19.09.2016), Олюр (04.08.2016), Ремзия (28.09.2016)

----------


## Наталья0405

Ого! Это хорошо я зашла! Музочка! Какая же ты умничка!!!

----------

МУЗОК (21.07.2016)

----------


## Мария Викторовна Рубецкая

Спасибо, Музочка ,за материал по релаксации!

----------

МУЗОК (22.07.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

* 


*

"Хлопайте в ладоши" Е.Зарицкой:* _
(3 минуса, ноты)

https://yadi.sk/d/lPHAzvpNcRm3v 
https://yadi.sk/d/-9VTYpnScRmDg 
https://yadi.sk/d/oXSl-oWqcRmGT 
https://yadi.sk/i/Nd732bp2cRmMi 
https://yadi.sk/i/sYAzerQ6cRmPk 



Видео 

[img]http://*********ru/10735727.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3841382

[img]http://*********ru/10735727.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3841392

_

----------

Raisa Vayner (16.09.2016), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (18.09.2016), ttanya (04.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.08.2016), Ремзия (28.09.2016), РИМУТИНЕ (14.03.2021)

----------


## ВесСнушка

> В помощь работающим в летний период на группе


Музочка, не знаю как там работающим, а нам с сынулей (отдыхающим) еще как в помощь.  Очень красиво. Релакс полнейший. _Спа-си-бо!_

----------

МУЗОК (30.07.2016)

----------


## Тиса

Музочка, так хочется танец малышей посмотреть, может, сейчас откроется... 
Ура, открылось, спасибо большое, Музочка! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (02.08.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> * 
> 
> Танец и игра для осеннего и весеннего праздников. 
> 
> _Огромное спасибо за слова Ирочке Холодной, а Юлечке Селиверстовой за исполнение песни!_ 
> 
> 
> *Игровой танец "Дождик", игра с тучкой и капельками:* 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


*Как интересно в Вашем домике, Музочка!
А еще вопросик - в самом начал видео слышно окончание песни в исполнении Юлечки - "вот так, вот так за листочки спрячусь я"....
Очень понравилась, но не знаю такую. Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто автор и где ее можно (если, конечно, можно!) скачать.

Еще раз благодарю за чудесные сюрпризы!!!*

----------

senchyaok (04.10.2016), МУЗОК (03.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> слышно окончание песни в исполнении Юлечки - "вот так, вот так за листочки спрячусь я"....
> Очень понравилась, но не знаю такую. Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто автор


Автор Ю. Михайленко. 




> где ее можно (если, конечно, можно!) скачать.


Песня в рабочей папке
[img]http://*********ru/10770434.gif[/img]
 А в этой презентации видео пляски есть: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Там же есть игра "Прятки" Глебовой и танец с игрушками "Грибочки" Долгалёвой (по сценарию зверята встречаются с грибочками, после чего взрослый даёт каждому ребёнку по зверушке). Выставляю пока всю презентацию, позже порежу на отдельные номера, всё выставлю в теме.

----------

Raisa Vayner (16.09.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), ttanya (04.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.08.2016), о-ля-ля (08.08.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Автор Ю. Михайленко. 
> 
> Песня в рабочей папке
> [img]http://*********ru/10770434.gif[/img]
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Музочка, огромное спасибо!!!
Такие малипуси замечательные! Такие задумки-придумки чудесные! 
Очень уже хочется выйти на работу и скорее к своим малясям.

----------

МУЗОК (03.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Осенний праздник для манюнь "Грибные дорожки" 

_Пляска "Осенние листочки": 
https://youtu.be/BlqA8Qq_EDQ_

----------

alla-mus (16.09.2016), Raisa Vayner (16.09.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (05.08.2016), зулико (18.09.2016), Иринкааа62 (23.09.2016), Маженка (16.09.2016), о-ля-ля (08.08.2016), Ольга2011 (03.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Осенний праздник для манюнь "Грибные дорожки" 

*Игра "Прятки":* 

https://youtu.be/DbcG6v2tbtc [/I]

----------

senchyaok (04.10.2016), зулико (18.09.2016), Маженка (16.09.2016), о-ля-ля (08.08.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Пляска "Осенние листочки":


Спасибо за плясочку, тоже очень часто беру ее с ясельками, танцуем с удовольствием.



> Игра "Прятки":


Музочка, огромное спасибо за игру, очень понравилось, обязательно поиграю со своими манюнями.



> Осенний праздник для манюнь "Грибные дорожки"


Музочка, а можно попросить сценарий, спасибо.

----------

ttanya (05.09.2016), МУЗОК (05.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, а можно попросить сценарий, спасибо.


Да, пожалуйста, 
*сценарий* 
[img]http://*********ru/10770434.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5106003

----------

Irina V (06.08.2016), ivano (07.08.2016), Ладога (05.08.2016), о-ля-ля (08.08.2016), эллона (05.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Осенний праздник для манюнь "Грибные дорожки" 

*Сюрприз на празднике "Лесной зонтик":*
_https://youtu.be/CFJ0CpbSW-w_

----------

elka (16.09.2016), ivano (07.08.2016), ludmila_zub (26.09.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), о-ля-ля (08.08.2016), Олюр (27.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3: 

* 

Осенний праздник для манюнь "Грибные дорожки" 

*Танец с игрушками "Грибочки":
*
https://youtu.be/1f7dYt_APvA[/I]

----------

elka (16.09.2016), ivano (07.08.2016), ludmila_zub (26.09.2016), Дания (07.09.2016), о-ля-ля (08.08.2016), Олюр (27.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Осенний праздник для манюнь "Грибные дорожки" 

*Пляска-игра с листочками:* 
_ https://youtu.be/OVNfppTA_N0_

----------

alla-mus (16.09.2016), elka (16.09.2016), Irina Sirin (09.09.2016), ivano (07.08.2016), ludmila_zub (26.09.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), ttanya (05.09.2016), на.та.ли. (07.08.2016), о-ля-ля (08.08.2016), Олюр (27.08.2016)

----------


## на.та.ли.

Музочка, спасибо, дорогая, за очень нужный и полезный материал которым ты делишься с нами. :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (07.08.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Муза, спасибо за танец с листочками. Очень интересно. Меня заинтересовало, а что за квадраты, на которых лежали листочки? Это потому что пестрый ковёр?, чтоб не затерялись листья? или это пенёчки? не смогла понять.

----------

МУЗОК (08.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> что за квадраты, на которых лежали листочки?





> это пенёчки?


Оленька, заказали спилы дерева на пенёчки, но не получилось распилить, пилы на бензине не было, а электрическая, которая имелась, в лесу бесполезна  :Meeting:  Накануне праздника покрасили и разрисовали под пенёчки обёрточную бумагу и завернули энциклопедии, которые использовали пару раз для репетиций танцев. Вот так и выкрутились. Этот утренник попал у меня в категорию экстремальных, всё было сделано за 5 репетиций, дети не ходили, и со взрослыми причины веские имелись


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

гунька (11.08.2016), о-ля-ля (08.08.2016), Олюр (27.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

Осенний праздник для манюнь "Грибные дорожки" 

*Оркестр "Песенка-игра с орешками":*

_ https://youtu.be/5-DQxf3kjjE_

----------

elka (16.09.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), ttanya (05.09.2016), гунька (11.08.2016), на.та.ли. (08.08.2016), о-ля-ля (08.08.2016), Олюр (27.08.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> акануне праздника покрасили и разрисовали под пенёчки обёрточную бумагу и завернули энциклопедии, которые использовали пару раз для репетиций танцев. Вот так и выкрутились.


ну что тут скажешь?как всё таки богата фантазия,и энциклопедии пригодились. Молодец!!!!!ХитрО придумано!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.08.2016)

----------


## Харитоша

Спасибо, Музочка за весь выставленный материал, за вашу щедрость и огромную, каждодневную работу на нашем любимом форуме.

----------

МУЗОК (17.08.2016)

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Ой. Музочка, как зайду к вам, так и не могу выбраться.... и все, все надо (вдруг пригодится), хотя яслей у меня нет. Спасибо, ваша помощь бесценна.

----------

МУЗОК (18.08.2016)

----------


## notka75

> Первая сказка для мамы: 
> 
> https://youtu.be/CyIIuyXC50k


Такие чудные детки! Спасибо большое! А Вы постановочку учите на музыкальных занятиях или кружок есть?




> Рецепт хорошего настроения: 
> 
> 
> Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!


Спасибо за "Хорошее настроение"! Забрала в копилочку.

----------

МУЗОК (18.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Такие чудные детки! Спасибо большое! А Вы постановочку учите на музыкальных занятиях или кружок есть?


Спасибо! Всё учится на музыкальных занятиях и в индивидуальной работе.

----------


## NikTanechka

Ой, как много всего! 
Спасибо, Музочка!!! Твоя щедрость не знает границ.
Хочется посмотреть всё!
 :Tender:

----------

МУЗОК (04.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

*

Новый год. Манюни.

*Пляска "Вокруг ёлки": 
*
https://youtu.be/yQulogBH1bE 

_Спасибо Катеньке -  Katrina Kim  -  за фонограмму!_

----------

elka (16.09.2016), ludmila_zub (26.09.2016), NikTanechka (05.09.2016), senchyaok (04.10.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), о-ля-ля (06.09.2016), Олюр (01.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

_Миллион спасибок в очередной раз говорю Татьяне Алексеевне - NikTanechka -  за содействие в поиске фонограммы и пользователя, выставившего её! 
Танечка в свой ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ одарила нас всех таким замечательным презентом! С днём рождения, Танюша!!! 
Очень признательна Лилечке - январина - за предоставление фонограммы "Коврик для мамы"! Ура, я постепенно собираю ценный материал, сгоревший на жёстком диске в прошлом году! Благо-Дарю!_

*Коврик для мамы:* 
фонограмма
[img]http://*********ru/11215432.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/MJSqm-9RuqVBT

*

*Видео*
[img]http://*********ru/11257397.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4841980

----------

calina (30.01.2017), NikTanechka (06.09.2016), гунька (06.09.2016), Дюймовочка (30.01.2017), Елена Эрнст (29.01.2017), Люсева (29.01.2017), на.та.ли. (06.09.2016), о-ля-ля (06.09.2016), Олюр (01.10.2016), ЭМПАТИЯ (29.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  
 :Smile3:  

* 

_Анимационный игровой танец, я его беру всегда на праздники "День города", "День знаний", "День семьи". Можно его взять и на любой другой праздник._ 

*Приветствие:* 

*Описание* 
Все стоят рядом друг с другом в шеренгу или в несколько шеренг, стоящих друг за другом, или одним полукругом (смотря сколько детей), ноги расставлены на ширине плеч для устойчивости, руки у каждого ребёнка лежат на плечах соседей, стоящих справа и слева. Так как места мало, локти у детей провисают (т.е. руки не прямые)
_Запев_ 
Дети раскачиваются из стороны в сторону, начинают вправо. Так как дети маленькие, на одну строчку делать одно покачивание вправо, одно покачивание влево. Дети постарше могут справиться, раскачиваясь на каждую долю такта. 
_Припев_ 
*По коленкам* - немного наклонившись вперёд, 2 раза стучат ладошками по ногам, чуть выше коленей 
*по плечу* - выпрямиться и, повернув голову к соседу справа, ладошкой дважды прикоснуться к левому плечу соседа 
*По коленкам* - немного наклонившись вперёд, 2 раза стучат ладошками по ногам, чуть выше коленей 
*по плечу* - повернув голов к соседу справа, ладошкой дважды прикоснуться к левому плечу соседа 
*Помахали, помахали, помахали, помахали* - вытянув руки с прямыми локтями вверх и держа их над головой немного впереди  корпуса, раскачиваем на каждую восьмую вправо-влево только ладошками (как автомобильными дворниками)  
*Хлопаем по кругу* - на каждую четверть (долю такта) держим руки прямо над головой и начинаем  делать 8 хлопков по кругу вправо: первый хлопок по центру надо головой, затем вправо, вниз, влево и заканчиваем  опять над головой 
*Здравствуйте!* -  взмах от локтя вверх правой рукой с раскрытыми свободными пальцами 
*Здравствуйте!* -  взмах от локтя вверх левой рукой с раскрытыми свободными пальцами 
*Всем привет!* - легко подпрыгивать и потряхивать вытянутыми над головой руками (руки держать немного впереди корпуса) с раскрытыми свободными пальцами, локти держать прямыми

*

Фонограмма  
[img]http://*********ru/11295902.gif[/img] 

https://yadi.sk/d/PdJnjH9Lgecdn

----------

irinavalalis (02.11.2016), laratet (19.09.2016), ludmila_zub (26.09.2016), Ирма 77 (16.09.2016), ИяНаталия (09.09.2016), Кoshka-мр-р (15.02.2017), мазурка (08.09.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Марийка-Умница (11.09.2016), о-ля-ля (10.09.2016), Олюр (08.09.2016), татуся (08.09.2016), Ярик (13.09.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Музочка, сколько у тебя нужного материала!
Спасибо, дорогая, за твой труд!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (08.09.2016)

----------


## эллона

> нимационный игровой танец, я его беру всегда на праздники "День города", "День знаний", "День семьи". Можно его взять и на любой другой праздник. 
> 
> Приветствие:


Музочка, спасибо тебе огромное! Всегда интересные идейки!

----------

МУЗОК (08.09.2016)

----------


## Люсева

Музочка, давно не была в твоем домике. Сколько же здесь ценного материала, уходить не хочется. Спасибо тебе за такой огромный труд!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.09.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Муза, спасибо!За  весь материал, который ты выставляешь. всё нужное, полезное, интересное!!

----------

МУЗОК (10.09.2016)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Доброго времени суток, Хозяюшка - наша дорогая Музочка! 
Тоже хочу увидеть всё-всё, чем делишься. Заранее Благо-Дарю за Щедрость и Красоту! _

----------

МУЗОК (11.09.2016)

----------


## ВалерияВ

Музочка, спасибо за Ваше творчество!!! Замечательный материал :Tender: ! Всего Вам самого доброго, самого светлого!

----------

МУЗОК (12.09.2016)

----------


## elka

Муза, спасибо за интересные творческие идеи!  Ваши авторские идеи  прекрасны!

----------

МУЗОК (16.09.2016)

----------


## Маженка

Спасибо Вам за очень полезный материал!

----------

МУЗОК (16.09.2016)

----------


## elenaSneg

Тук, Тук в волшебную дверцу! Ваш материал всегда интересен и полезен, поэтому очень хочу познакомиться.

----------

МУЗОК (16.09.2016)

----------


## Nina51

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, танцем для 1 мл.группы с листочками. ("Листики дубовые, листики кленовые" мы во второй младшей будем танцевать). Может какая-то песенка есть именно для малышей. Спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (16.09.2016)

----------


## зулико

Музочка, большое спасибо! Столько интересного у тебя здесь!

----------

МУЗОК (19.09.2016)

----------


## ольга марущак

*МУЗОК*, Спасибо большое  за интересные игры.

----------

МУЗОК (19.09.2016)

----------


## Виноград

Муза, у Вас очень много интересного материала, спасибо, что делитесь!

----------

МУЗОК (20.09.2016)

----------


## Ригина

очень жаль, но мне ничего не открывается

какие забавные малыши, настоящие артисты

----------

МУЗОК (20.09.2016)

----------


## zaruzi

Сколько талантливых людей! Восхищаюсь Вами!!!

----------

МУЗОК (25.09.2016)

----------


## Ремзия

Музочка! Большое спасибо! Очень много интересного материала!!!

----------

МУЗОК (28.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Музыкальное интерактивное кукольное развлечение "Осень радует детей" 

*Музыка*
[img]http://*********ru/11655235.gif[/img]

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GeF7/ydh8qrDpe

*

*Сценарий*
[img]http://*********ru/11617347.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4928967

----------

galy-a (03.10.2016), laratet (18.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.10.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), ИяНаталия (07.10.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), о-ля-ля (02.10.2016), окси 777 (17.10.2016), Эмилия я (09.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Огородная сказка :*
музыка, описание движений
[img]http://*********ru/11629252.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/-L0ynLGHw63iz 

***

*Сценарий* 
[img]http://*********ru/11644633.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3833910

----------

galy-a (03.10.2016), lorik_minsk (06.05.2021), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), senchyaok (04.10.2016), SNAR (04.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.10.2016), varvara7371 (24.10.2016), Zinaida68 (04.10.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), Лариса12 (29.11.2020), о-ля-ля (12.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Сказка про Царя, Непогодушку и Веселинку*
фонограммы 

[img]http://*********ru/11651802.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/1aZalDZkw63kz

Сценарий 
[img]http://*********ru/11614938.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3892261

----------

galy-a (03.10.2016), mochalova19 (05.11.2016), varvara7371 (24.10.2016), Zinaida68 (04.10.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Музыкальное интерактивное кукольное развлечение "Осень радует детей"





> Огородная сказка :
> музыка, описание движений





> Сказка про Царя, Непогодушку и Веселинку


Спасибо, Музочка за весь выставленный материал, за вашу щедрость и огромную, каждодневную работу на  форуме.

----------

МУЗОК (03.10.2016)

----------


## xom

Муза Эдуардовна! Спасибо за предоставленный материал.

----------

МУЗОК (03.10.2016)

----------


## Эльвира 37

> Огородная сказка :
> музыка, описание движений


Здравствуйте! Откройте, пожалуйста для меня свои чудесные сценарии  :Smile3:  Спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (03.10.2016)

----------


## senchyaok

Спасибо Вам за такой безупречный материал - все соответствует возможностей детей и вдохновляюще увлекателен.

----------

МУЗОК (04.10.2016)

----------


## Эльвира 37

Муза,спасибо большое за чудесные сценарии :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (04.10.2016)

----------


## Эмилия я

Ох, как хочется попасть в великолепный домик, разрешите погреться, полюбоваться, по наслаждаться!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

С*пасибо за сценарий, очень насыщенный*! То, что большая часть сценария принадлежит Петрушке -это для детей доступно и классно!!!




> Солнышко, приходи к нам в садик!"


Такая песенка хорошая и дети с удовольствием пели! Замечательно!!!




> Только в школу!":


Такая песенка хорошая, а слова какие замечательные.Дети хорошо поют.

Какая песенка замечательная!!! Можно сделать танец на любой возраст!!! Спасибо за идею!!!

----------

МУЗОК (11.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

_По вашей наводке, познакомилась с замечательной игрой Марины Рожковой (Игра – танец  импровизация с листьями «Листья  желтые летят»). Спасибо автору, спасибо пользователю, благодаря которому, я познакомилась с игрой. 
Но, учитывая сложившиеся обстоятельства (импровизировать будем сразу на празднике), а так же возраст моих манюнь, которые впервые на празднике познакомятся с игрой (от 2 лет, 9 месяцев до 4 лет, 10 месяцев), мне пришлось видоизменить игру, стараясь, словесно и с помощью музыки, передать как можно точнее указания детям._ 

*Игра-импровизация с листьями:* 
[img]http://*********ru/11840186.gif[/img] 


https://yadi.sk/d/xCRIOS9DwzFfN

----------

Anna57 (18.10.2016), annkir (30.08.2019), Elen2 (19.10.2016), galy-a (18.10.2016), Irina V (18.10.2016), ivano (17.10.2016), jarinka (19.10.2016), laratet (18.10.2016), Lempi (18.10.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), marih (17.10.2016), mochalova19 (19.10.2016), Muzira (17.10.2016), olga kh (17.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.10.2016), varvara7371 (24.10.2016), Алена43 (19.10.2016), Валиулина Ирина (18.10.2016), говорушка (23.08.2019), Дания (18.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (18.10.2016), Людмилая (17.10.2016), МУРЁНКА (29.10.2016), о-ля-ля (17.10.2016), Олюр (18.10.2016), опал1 (18.10.2016), Удомля (18.10.2016), Фасолька07 (24.07.2019), Шевячок (18.10.2016)

----------


## zayushka

Низкий вам поклон за такой бесценный материал, Муза Эдуардовна!!!

----------

МУЗОК (17.10.2016)

----------


## ivano

Муза,спасибо,у вас всегда прекрасные разработки -прелесть просто!!!
Спасибо за идеи и материал !!!

----------

МУЗОК (17.10.2016)

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Музочка, спасибо за материальчик, как раз сейчас то самое время, когда можно позаниматься творчеством!

----------

МУЗОК (18.10.2016)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Муза, большое спасибо! Очень интересно, познавательно, увлекательно. Всегда свежие,заманчивые идеи. Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (18.10.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Игра-импровизация с листьями:


Муза, спасибо за весь материал, который ты выставляешь!Всё нужное, полезное, интересное!! :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (18.10.2016)

----------


## Irina V

Спасибо большое за Ваше творчество.

----------

МУЗОК (18.10.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

> Миксы, склейки


Муза, очень жалко, что мне склейки не открылись, а так хотелось!!! Особенно плясовая с дождем для игры. Я попыталась сделать самостоятельно, у меня получилось часть пляски и дождь, а повторить продолжение пляски с дождем не знаю как. Я работала в программе Ауди Мастер. Муза, а ты где склеиваешь материал?




> Пиратом Пиратским.


Дети какие довольные, ну разве Пират  сможет запутать таких детей!!!




> песенка "Прогулка"


*Музочка,* песенка Прогулка - замечательная, а какая зажигательная игра из нее получилась- просто "Пальчики оближешь" -спасибо

----------

МУЗОК (18.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> плясовая с дождем для игры


Лара, дай прямую ссылку на микс. Я открою, может быть он закрыт на 100 сообщений, переведу на 30.
Вот подсказка, как давать прямую ссылку: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4979653




> Муза, а ты где склеиваешь материал?


Сони Вегас Про

----------

larisakoly (20.10.2016)

----------


## Алена43

> Игра-импровизация с листьями:


Музочка, спасибо! К осеннему утреннику уже готовы, а в ноябре каждый год отмечаем "День осенних именинников". Очень пригодится твоя игра!!!

----------

МУЗОК (19.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Доброго всем здоровья!
*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



[img]http://*********ru/11874470.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/i/E9irzAfRxBXfJ

_И текст там же, после нот идёт_

----------

Anisoara (21.10.2016), Elen2 (20.10.2016), elen82 (20.10.2016), elsor (01.02.2019), larisakoly (14.11.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), mara400 (20.10.2016), mochalova19 (20.10.2016), pet30 (20.10.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (14.11.2016), tatjan60 (14.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), yanik76 (20.10.2016), говорушка (23.08.2019), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Ладога (20.10.2016), Лариса Антонова (20.10.2016), Людмилая (14.11.2016), Маинька (20.10.2016), Марина ан (20.10.2016), Наталья0405 (20.10.2016), ольга коробова (14.11.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (20.10.2016), Шевячок (20.10.2016), Эмилия я (03.12.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

> Шум дождя, переходящий в музыку:


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5089186 Муза, кажется так, вроде все сделала по твоему мастер классу по ссылке. Хотя хотелось бы сначала музыку, а потом дождь к игре " Солнышко и дождик". Я сделала кусочек пляски и дождь, но думаю, а вдруг у тебя будет поинтереснее. Спасибо!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

> кажется так, вроде все сделала


Лариса, правильно! Проверяй, Перевела на 30: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5089186 




> к игре " Солнышко и дождик"


Попроси в Срочной помощи, очень много вариантов, на любой вкус. Будет из чего выбрать. Я смогу только завтра поискать, всё на виртуальных флешках, на компе ничего нет. 
Срочная здесь: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141715

----------

larisakoly (21.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

С большой любовью и признательностью, хочу сказать слова благодарности всем, кто помог мне с материалом для создания сценария и  подбора репертуара, *спасибо* огромное за ваши идеи. *Благо-Дарю!*

_Так получилось, что проводить праздник будем с детьми, которые всего 2 раза с нами встречались. Поэтому, сценарий и вышел  необычным и очень не привычным для нас, а иным. На мой взгляд, неожиданно для меня, он получился по большей части познавательно-обучающим, и в то же время, лёгким, развлекательным._

*Осень с дождиком и солнцем, приходи, тебя мы ждём:* 

[img]http://*********ru/11883617.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/i/7OLgvhWfxJTH2

_Музыку, тексты и описание содержимого номеров, соберу и выставлю на следующей неделе._

----------

Anisoara (21.10.2016), annkir (30.08.2019), elen82 (21.10.2016), EVGESKA (22.10.2016), Irina61 (22.10.2016), ivano (22.10.2016), Katrina Kim (21.10.2016), laks_arina (21.10.2016), Lenylya (26.06.2017), linker_59 (21.12.2018), marih (23.10.2016), Nich Tanya (23.10.2016), olga kh (21.10.2016), Skania (21.10.2016), sky36 (21.10.2016), strelka_64 (21.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.10.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), vishulaev (21.10.2016), Валиулина Ирина (22.10.2016), говорушка (22.10.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Дания (21.10.2016), Иишка (15.06.2019), Маинька (21.10.2016), Маргошик68 (21.10.2016), Музрукоff (23.10.2016), Наталья0405 (22.10.2016), о-ля-ля (29.10.2016), Сентябринка (24.10.2016), Татиана 65 (21.10.2016), Фрося (21.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

_
Сделала микс к песне из сценария, надо было её немного замедлить, заодно и микшировала  И ноты набрала. Уточняю: если в 1 куплете мелодия начинается с ноты до, то во 2 с ноты ми - я не стала из-за этого набирать всё. И в окончании трека слышно повторение в затухающем режиме 1 фразы, с нотой до 2 октавы, вместо си 1 октавы. Это уточнение просто по тексту нотному, который я не стала набирать из-за двух расхождений. Размер просится 4/4, но поставила 2/4, ориентируясь по вступлению из оригинального трека_ 
*Весёлая осень*_  - замедленная_*:* 
(*микс, ноты*)

 [img]http://*********ru/11903982.gif[/img] 

https://yadi.sk/d/Ryy9CHRbxKefE

Здесь оригинал и слова: 

[img]http://*********ru/11915233.gif[/img] 

https://yadi.sk/d/vMD-zJifxKeeH

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), Anytka-80 (31.10.2016), elen82 (21.10.2016), ivano (22.10.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), luisa (28.11.2016), sky36 (21.10.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), гунька (21.10.2016), Иишка (15.06.2019), Маинька (21.10.2016), Маргошик68 (21.10.2016), о-ля-ля (21.10.2016), окси 777 (21.10.2016), Татиана 65 (21.10.2016), Тиса (21.10.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

> Лариса, правильно! Проверяй,


Муза, огромное спасибо, ты как всегда отозвалась очень быстро, музыка красивая, очень напоминает музыку дождя. Но немного не мой вариант. Ты же знаешь игру "Солнышко и дождик", нужна задорная плясовая переходящая в дождь. За твою отзывчивость большое спасибо.




> всё на виртуальных флешках,


Муза, я первый раз слышу такое выражение: виртуальные флэшки? Это что такое??? А то прям чувствую свою безграмотность!!! :No2:

----------

МУЗОК (21.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

По просьбе выставляю 

Программа Малыш* _

[img]http://*********ru/11924267.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/cgH721aGxLk2H_

*
*
*



> очень напоминает музыку дождя. Но немного не мой вариант. Ты же знаешь игру "Солнышко и дождик"


А это не для игры "Солнышко и дождик". Это из моего прошлогоднего сценария, такой момент нужен был. 
Можно посмотреть: 
[img]http://*********ru/11885330.gif[/img]

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5106003




> виртуальные флэшки? Это что такое???


Яндекс диск и Облако

----------

--Ксения-- (30.10.2016), elen82 (22.10.2016), Lenylya (26.06.2017), Lysienzhitko (30.10.2016), mochalova19 (22.10.2016), pet30 (22.10.2016), Victorya (22.10.2016), ВалерияВ (01.11.2016), гномик (30.10.2016), говорушка (22.10.2016), Гульниза (30.10.2016), Иишка (15.06.2019), Инна Корепанова (07.11.2016), Лорис (22.10.2016), о-ля-ля (30.10.2016), Олюр (30.10.2016), Ремзия (17.11.2016), Шевячок (22.10.2016), Эмилия я (03.12.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

> СЛУШАНИЕ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ МУЗЫКИ 
> ОТКРЫТОЕ ЗАНЯТИЕ. ПРОВЕДЕНО 14 МАЯ 2004 ГОДА


*Муза, как всегда классно, замечательно! Такое насыщенное и познавательное!!! Спасибо!!!*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5268814 *Муза, не перестаю удивляться твоей выдумке!!! Очень оригинально, А дети какие счастливые!!!*

 :062:  Как всегда ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (22.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Чтобы не потерялся в Беседке данный материал, ответ помещу здесь.

***

_Википедия: 
Н.А.Ветлугина... ...в 1967 защитила диссертацию на соискание учёной степени доктора пед. наук: "Музыкальное воспитание и развитие ребёнка". 
*
На преподават. работе с 1925, с 1947 на науч.-пед. работе вАПН._

А теперь поразмыслим с вами. В то время, в первой половине 20 века, было такое сложное украшение зала? Нет. Были другие условия. Украшали из того, что делали своими руками. О том, чтобы в детских садах был отдельно музыкальный зал, даже разговора не было. Наличие такового являлось исключением. В то время и спален не было. В одной комнате находилась игровая, спальня; музыкальным залом становилась одна из групп, та, которая была просторнее других. 
Дальше. Когда Наталья Алексеевна защитила свою диссертацию в 1967 году, страна только-только стала входить в нормальную колею после периода восстановления страны от разрухи ВОВ. Интенсивно велось строительство жилых комплексов. Детские сады стали строить, стараясь создать детям более приличные условия, в группах появились спальни. Это, по тем временам, считалось верхом комфортности. При проектировании немногих садов нашей  великой и огромной страны, стали учитывать наличие в них музыкального зала. Но десятки тысяч детских садов, построенных в послевоенное время, продолжали функционировать. У них не появились отдельные спальни, не появился и музыкальный зал. 

_Википедия: 
В начале XXI века в России насчитывается более 45 тыс. детских дошкольных учреждений_ 

Сколько из них имели музыкальный зал? Пусть, 25 тысяч, будем добренькими, накинем, не глядя. А 20 тысяч оставшихся? 

На моих глазах, детские сады, во множественном числе, обустраивались. Местные власти массово начали делать пристройки в садах. Появлялись спальни! Спальни, которых до этого в садах не было. Музыкальный зал до сих пор отсутствует в таких садах. А они продолжают функционировать. 

Теперь, главное, ради чего мы с вами сделали такой подробный экскурс-отступление в историю. Ветлугина Наталья Алексеевна писала понятные вещи, не вызывающие кривотолков среди педагогов, живших в то время. Всё подразумевалось как само собой разумеющееся. Не показывать убранство зала? Как? В тех-то условиях? Все понимали, что имеется в виду: сюрпризом являлся сам «зал», который накануне украшали все вместе, но кто-то ушёл с родителями в начале шестого вечера, а кто-то из деток оставался до конца работы детского сада, до 7 часов вечера и помогал своим участием до конца украсить помещение. И разве не было в вашей практике такого, что вечером воспитатель приходил в музыкальный зал принять участие в его оформлении к празднику, и приводил с собой одного-двух, а то и пять-шесть детей, за которыми не пришли ещё родители? У меня такое было много раз. 

Теперь перейдём к методикам. Попробуйте посмотреть на текст, написанный в них, принимая во внимание все тонкости того времени, то есть, помня то, о чём мы только что говорили с вами. 

*Зимина Ангелина Николаевна:* 

Глава 15. МУЗЫКА НА ПРАЗДНИКАХ

*РОЛЬ МУЗЫКИ*

ЦИТАТА: 


     «*Праздничный подъем обостряет чувства детей. Они искренне радуются, наблюдая приготовления к празднику дома и в детском саду, видя, как украшают здания, улицы. Это вызывает у них желание самим принимать активное участие в подготовке праздника в детском саду.
     Украшение помещения, заучивание стихов, песен, плясок, приглашение гостей - врача, медицинских сестер, поваров, а затем участие в празднике содействуют сплочению детей в дружный коллектив, где каждый переживает за общее дело, заботится об общем успехе. Дети привыкают говорить: «Мы сделали, мы украсили» и т. д. Праздники сближают их с воспитателями, со всеми сотрудниками детского сада, ибо здесь нет главных и второстепенных лиц*…»

*СОДЕРЖАНИЕ И ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ*

ЦИТАТА: 

 «*После завтрака воспитатели вместе с нарядно одетыми детьми обходят детский сад, рассматривают праздничные украшения, приготовленные накануне*» 

РЕКОМЕНДУЮ внимательно изучить всю главу 15. А методику скачать обязательно. 

***
**


*Ветлугина Наталья Алексеевна*: 

МЕТОДИКА
МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО
ВОСПИТАНИЯ
В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ

Под редакцией Н. А. Ветлугиной

*§ 3. Подготовка и проведение праздничного утренника .... ………………..239*

ЦИТАТА: 

стр.239
«*Самых маленьких дошкольников радуют прежде всего атрибуты, находящиеся у них в руках: флажки, воздушные шары, цветы. Праздничное оформление комнаты они замечают не сразу,
*
Стр.240
*к этому приходится специально привлекать их внимание, дать время осмотреть его. Дети вначале очень сдержанны в выражении своих чувств. Веселая музыка, движения с цветными платочками вызывают у них улыбку, желание двигаться.
Многообразие ярких впечатлений иногда может вызвать у детей заторможенность.   Навыки  у  них  еще  неустойчивы,  и  дети  могут забыть порядок движений, построение в знакомой пляске, поэтому воспитатель им все время помогает*…» 

***

ЦИТАТА: 

«*Для детей постарше характерна большая активность в восприятии и исполнительской деятельности. Красочное убранство помещения, различные атрибуты, костюмы персонажей — все это привлекает внимание ребят. Они сами замечают детали оформления, восхищаются световыми эффектами*…» 

*Где? Где?? Где??? Тысячу раз: ГДЕ??? 
Где Ветлугина пишет: КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ ЗАПРЕЩЕНО ПОКАЗЫВАТЬ ДЕТЯМ НАРЯДНЫЙ ЗАЛ ДО ПРИХОДА НА УТРЕННИК?* 

А ведь мы все сдавали экзамен по методике музыкального воспитания. Откуда ваши педагоги взяли этот запрет и вложили его в ваше сознание? Туапсинское дошкольное педагогическое училище всегда славилось своим качественным преподавательским составом. Я уже писала, что там не было отделения музыкальных руководителей, только отделение, где получали диплом по специализации воспитатель. Я училась в потоке, в котором было 5 групп, по 30 человек в каждой. 150 воспитателей-заочников на одном потоке. И диплом у меня воспитателя. А удостоверение музыкального руководителя, как 2 образование. И всё это не умаляет тех знаний, которые мы получили, приобретая образование заочно. И эти знания получали ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ. Я одна из 150 воспитателей приобрела вторую квалификацию: музыкальный руководитель детского сада. 

Что касается ёлки. Иллюминацию мы включаем только на утреннике. Это и есть новшество, волшебство. 

Обратите внимание своих заведующих на то, сколько раз они приходят в нарядный зал, и просто сидят в нём, отдыхая, и конечно, любуясь его убранством. Скажете, ни разу такого не было? Было. А дети? Они всего 25-50 минут бывают в нарядном зале. Успеют они понять что-то, когда на них обрушивается столько сюрпризов, кроме убранства зала, содержащихся в наших сценариях? 

Надо учитывать психику детей данного возрастного периода. Соберите круглый стол, пусть выступит психолог детского сада. Если вопрос назрел, его надо решать. 
Из своей практики скажу, что, когда работала одна на 8 групп, музыкальный зал был в моём распоряжении – никто не посягал на то, чтобы его занять, я растягивала осенние праздники на месяц. В неделю проводила у двух групп. Красивое оформление зала весь месяц радовало всех: и детей, и сотрудников, и родителей. У каждой группы был свой сценарий. И каждый раз, подставлялись и убирались детали оформления. Это было новшеством, которое привлекало детей, они отмечали, что появилось, чего уже нет в зале. И ещё, я тоже писала об этом раньше, я меняла длину ниточек, на которых висели листья. Начинался праздник у яслей. К листьям, уже свисавшим с потолка, добавлялись листья, которые уже свисали ниже остальных, так, чтобы дети подготовительной группы, которые приходили между праздниками в зал, могли подуть на них, но не дотянуться руками. Постепенно, ниточка укорачивалась, и каждая группа, приходя на праздник, видела обновлённый зал. Вариантов найти выход из положения, множество. 1 декабря я всегда развешиваю под потолком снежинки. Арина действует примерно так же, мне это импонирует. 



*Методики Зиминой и Ветлугиной:* 

[img]http://*********ru/11883233.gif[/img]


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HrZu/sjscupCDN

----------

Elen2 (23.10.2016), elen82 (23.10.2016), Irina V (15.11.2016), ivano (23.10.2016), jarinka (23.10.2016), laks_arina (23.10.2016), laratet (23.10.2016), larisakoly (23.10.2016), NikTanechka (22.10.2016), olga kh (23.10.2016), pet30 (23.10.2016), SVETLANA M. (28.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.10.2016), tvelen (08.12.2016), vishulaev (23.10.2016), ВалерияВ (14.01.2017), Галин04ка (31.01.2017), говорушка (23.10.2016), Дания (23.10.2016), Елена М (30.11.2016), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ирина-Ирен (30.11.2016), Ладога (23.10.2016), Лопаток (04.12.2016), Маинька (23.10.2016), НСА (30.01.2017), окси 777 (23.10.2016), Ремзия (17.11.2016), Светлана - Слоним (06.11.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (30.11.2016), татуся (31.01.2017), Тиса (23.10.2016), Шевячок (23.10.2016)

----------


## elen82

Муза, 1000 раз спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (23.10.2016)

----------


## pet30

Муза, спасибо тебе огромное! Какую работу исследовательскую провела и всё нам на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой подала. Очень интересно и познавательно. А почему я хотела это точно узнать, потому что я 100 % доверяю старой советской методике, которая основывалась на возрастных особенностях детей (формировала нормальную психику и необходимые навыки), а не новомодным, меняющимся чуть ли ни каждый год, диаметрально противоположным стандартам. Ещё раз огромное спасибо, что потратила немало времени, чтобы всё это найти и до нас донести.

----------

МУЗОК (23.10.2016)

----------


## Шевячок

Музочка, спасибо за методики!Можно я подброшу материальчика, вдруг кому пригодится!
Праслова Методика муз.воспитания 2005 г.

Радынова, Катинене, Палавандишвили МЕтодика

Приложение к учебнику Радыновой, Катин, Палавандишв. ПРАКТИКУМ ПО МЕТОДИКЕ МУЗ.ВОСПИТАНИЯ (авторы Радынова, Груздова, Комиссарова) 

Дубровская Ступеньки музыкального развития (для детей 7 года жизни)

ЗДЕСЬ:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5273807

----------

jarinka (23.10.2016), МУЗОК (23.10.2016), окси 777 (23.10.2016), опал1 (23.10.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Муза, спасибо большое за "экскурс в историю")) Но я с авторами и с тобой, абсолютно, согласна. И Аришин подход к оформлению мне тоже очень близок и понятен. А еще, наверное, нужно идти от своих детей, можно же предположить, как все будет ими принято. Мы ведь все ждем праздника, готовим и детей к нему, соответственно. Они знают, что придут в праздник нарядные. И зал начинает к празднику  "наряжаться". Появились листочки, я говорю, что осень к нам заглянула, подарок принесла. Тучку повесила: "Смотрите, тучка-плакучка к нам приплыла, давайте мы сегодня для нее песню про дождик споем..." Грибочки-атрибуты выставляю, причем, в разные места зала каждый раз, чтобы дети замечали их, находили взглядом. Учимся "собирать" тогда, когда игра позовет или песенка. А если этого не сделать, конечно, побегут хватать некоторые невыдержанные товарищи. И пусть нарядный зал будет не в диковинку на празднике, все равно это сюрпризное действо: дети нарядятся, в зале их встретят родители-гости, в течение праздника будет выход героев, подарки... И праздничное настроение будет обязательно!
В Новый год почти то же самое, зал оформляем постепенно, а так как елочка у нас "растет", и так весь месяц сюрпризный. Когда она "вырастает" до праздничного размера, мы приводим детей к залу и заглядываем в дверь: "Смотрите, елочка выросла, как обещала, прямо к празднику...Только, видите, она без одежки, без игрушек, шариков, фонариков...Стесняется немножко...Вот когда нарядится, тогда вас на праздник позовет!.." И дети эту игру принимают. И когда приходят в день праздника в зал, даю время полюбоваться убранством елки: малыши обходят под музыку ее, заодно и по залу головами успевают накрутиться; да и старшие, если даже у них идет танцевальная композиция, любуются елочкой , пока вступление звучит.

----------

Vitolda (23.10.2016), Анастасия Галанова (14.12.2016), Елена М (30.11.2016), МУЗОК (23.10.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

> ГУСАЧОК


*Сейчас увидела, что Гусачок был опубликован в 2010г, а я его увидела и загорелась им в 2016г - ПАРАДОКС!!!* :Yes4:

----------

МУЗОК (23.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Сейчас увидела, что Гусачок был опубликован в 2010г, а я его увидела и загорелась им в 2016г - ПАРАДОКС!!!


 :Taunt: 
Лариса, а я вообще его увидела на методобъединении в 2001 или в 2002 году и влюбилась навсегда  :Ok:

----------

larisakoly (23.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Вход на новогодний праздник под песню: "Что такое зима?"

*Последовательность перестроений и описание движений:* 
[img]http://*********ru/11963851.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/i/QBbiG1esxTfvJ

Видео 
[img]http://*********ru/11969997.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4775503

За фонограммой для всего начала утренника и входа 
[img]http://*********ru/11963853.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4770855

----------

elen82 (17.11.2016), irisa (02.12.2016), Lenylya (28.11.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), marih (17.11.2016), MARINA MILANICH (01.12.2016), strelka_64 (09.12.2016), SvetaH (16.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), Vassa (28.11.2016), vils77 (31.10.2018), Алусик (12.11.2016), буссоница (28.11.2016), Елена М (30.11.2016), Лёка61 (02.12.2016), Людмилая (28.11.2016), Мария Викторовна Рубецкая (30.11.2016), нутя (12.12.2016), Озма (17.11.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (23.10.2016), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (29.11.2016), Урдомчанка (28.11.2016), Юличка М. (28.11.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

Музочка! Восхищена твоим входом со снежками, такой оригинальный! Хочу такой себе, обязательно возьму в этом году.Жаль не видела раньше. Спасибо огромное!   :Tender:  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (24.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Давно обещала найти ноты к игре: "Веселись, детвора!", никак не получалось. Спасибо *Леночке -   elen82 -* позавчера попросила, сегодня получила, ура! *Благо-Дарю!*
Ниночка - Nina51 - твою просьбу выполнила. Забирай! 

*Веселись, детвора:* 
[img]http://*********ru/11932721.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/i/ucQG0H17xaofM 

*

Видео 

[img]http://*********ru/11969587.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4986224

*

И любительская фонограмма с телефона 

[img]http://*********ru/11954227.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4862845

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), moderm (15.02.2017), Алусик (12.11.2016), ВалерияВ (14.01.2017), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019), о-ля-ля (25.10.2016)

----------


## iriskakat

Здравствуйте, Муза!. Попала я к вам в тему и пропала)))  Номера у вас и красивые, и добрые, и веселые, и по-настоящему детские. Просто НАСТОЯЩИЕ и ИСКРЕННИЕ. Спасибо за творчество и щедрость!

----------

МУЗОК (26.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Музыкальный материал к сценарию 

*Осень с дождиком и солнцем, приходи, тебя мы ждём:* 

[img]http://*********ru/11962493.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/P6stwUesxcEBS


Сценарий 
[img]http://*********ru/11992188.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272541

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), Lara (28.10.2016), Lenylya (26.06.2017), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), буссоница (27.12.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), о-ля-ля (29.10.2016), Олюр (31.10.2016)

----------


## Дзюбкина

> Моё ноу-хау: УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ДЕТИ!  Дети сидят на стульчиках, ИХ ВСЕХ ВИДЯТ РОДИТЕЛИ, нет никакой толпы, ВСЕМ ИНТЕРЕСНО! 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL77c...layer_embedded


Спасибо  Музочка! Мне очень  понравилось  ваше ноу-хау. обязательно  применим  на  празднике.Спасибо !

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), МУЗОК (26.10.2016)

----------


## volya-74

Помогите с Новогодним  сценарием,где много героев

----------

МУЗОК (30.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

По просьбе ищу сценарий на CD-дисках, попутно нахожу сохранившийся материал, буду его выставлять. Вот, кто знал, что на съёмном жёстком диске всё потеряю, а cd-шки пригодятся. А я в прошлом году в конце июня их столько выбросила  :Blush2:  Ну, и продолжали бы лежать, нет, при переезде помешали  :Blink:  

*Развлечение после новогоднего утренника* 

*Театр песни:* 

[img]http://*********ru/11931145.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/rjoQ1k3Axho8q

* 

*Текст и описание* 

[img]http://*********ru/11953672.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2549979

----------

Lara (28.10.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), о-ля-ля (29.10.2016), Олюр (31.10.2016)

----------


## larisakoly

> Показываю свою "актёрскую" работу у напарницы.


Классно, здорово!! Никогда бы не признала тебя здесь! А что больше играть некому было? Или это мастер-класс на роль Снеговика?!!!

----------

МУЗОК (28.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Классно, здорово!! Никогда бы не признала тебя здесь! А что больше играть некому было? Или это мастер-класс на роль Снеговика?!!!


Спасибо! Отказать было как-то неудобно  :Blink:

----------


## МУЗОК

> Помогите с Новогодним сценарием,где много героев


Оля, ура, Света нашла ТОТ сценарий, который, как я думала, навсегда потерян!! Ссылка в Срочной помощи: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5276922

----------

Anytka-80 (31.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

*Маму в сказку приглашаем:* 
музыка к сценарию 

[img]http://*********ru/12041448.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/AUw9EpkGxogTM

*

*Сценарий* 
[img]http://*********ru/12057834.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2578830

----------

Anytka-80 (31.10.2016), echeva (30.10.2020), galy-a (31.10.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), nata.69. (10.05.2017), nataliua.sm (25.03.2017), tvelen (12.12.2016), Valenta (10.12.2016), Езовских (05.11.2016), ИяНаталия (30.10.2016), Несси (30.10.2016), Олюр (31.10.2016)

----------


## Lysienzhitko

Спасибо большое за Ваше творчество.

----------

МУЗОК (30.10.2016), ярки (30.10.2016)

----------


## гномик

Музочка, спасибо огромное за песенки для малышек!!! Очень их не хватает. :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (30.10.2016)

----------


## Несси

Музочка! Сколько у тебя гостей!
 И я к тебе!

----------

МУЗОК (30.10.2016)

----------


## ярки

Спасибо за новые идеи-помогалочки! Как всегда всё очень привлекательно и заразительно!

----------

МУЗОК (30.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Нашла CD-диск, который записывала в декабре 2010 года на утренник "Новогоднее Телешоу 2011" 

*Новогоднее Телешоу 2011:* 
*музыка* 
[img]http://*********ru/12054451.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/_7eRsR17xpomA

* 

Написала нумерацию треков в сценарии и вставила картинки дискотеки 
*сценарий*
[img]http://*********ru/12036019.gif[/img] 

https://yadi.sk/i/lAHTwJ-YxrAaS

----------

Anytka-80 (31.10.2016), galy-a (31.10.2016), Irina61 (12.12.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), notka75 (31.10.2016), sa-sha76 (13.12.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), буссоница (31.10.2016), Езовских (05.11.2016), Елена М (30.11.2016), ИВЛАДА (07.12.2016), Инна Погорелова (20.11.2016), лариса 25 (17.11.2020), Олюр (31.10.2016)

----------


## notka75

> Моё ноу-хау: УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ДЕТИ! Дети сидят на стульчиках, ИХ ВСЕХ ВИДЯТ РОДИТЕЛИ, нет никакой толпы, ВСЕМ ИНТЕРЕСНО!


Спасибо, Муза! А ведь портфель всегда на выпускном собираем, только вот эстафетой не догадались. Очень хорошая идея!

----------

МУЗОК (31.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

_Всё чудесатее и чудесатее находки этой недели для меня. Пока искала по просьбе сценарий новогоднего телешоу-2011 и музыку к нему, просматривала диски ,которые писала на утренники. Нашла то, что считала давно утерянным  Этот утренник с такого диска, ура! И картинкой маленькой выставляю видео по такому же сценарию, для сравнения: нет разницы, 13 детей или 31 присутствуют на празднике, настолько удачный сценарий! Дети забывают в ходе праздника плакать. Родителям надоело прятаться и они потихоньку просачивались в зал, двое деток, в разное время утренника, среагировали на их появление хныканьем. Но тут же, включившись в очередное действие праздника, перестали. Видео без купюр, полностью показываю весь праздник, ничего не вырезала, даже заминки и паузы. В группе маленький сынишка воспитателя, она боялась, что он будет невольно вмешиваться в её действия, как ведущего, поэтому, в одном месте, немного резко его отодвинула в сторону. Но воспитатель и няня были на стрёме, ожидали от этого шустрика явного вмешательства в процесс руководства, быстро к нему подошли и окружили вниманием_  :Taunt:  

*"Ёлочка" в яслях:* 
видео
[img]http://*********ru/12109291.gif[/img]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1J8...ature=youtu.be

Сценарий праздника 
[img]http://*********ru/12118507.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2513988

----------

Irina61 (12.12.2016), marih (02.11.2016), SNAR (04.11.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (05.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Zlata (18.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Езовских (05.11.2016), Ладога (02.11.2016), о-ля-ля (05.11.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (10.11.2016), татуся (05.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Игра со Снегурочкой:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12113132.gif[/img]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxGJ...ature=youtu.be


Описание игры и музыка:  
[img]http://*********ru/12123375.gif[/img]
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5127456

----------

katerina33 (18.12.2016), myzic (03.11.2016), SNAR (04.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), буссоница (03.11.2016), Езовских (05.11.2016), о-ля-ля (05.11.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

_Нашла скан нот, которые считала навсегда утерянными. Ура! И сразу набрала их в редакторе. Делюсь с вами._ 

*Я Снегурка, внучка Деда:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12081231.gif[/img] 

https://yadi.sk/d/rnnh9YO1y4KCf
Фонограмма 
[img]http://*********ru/12122190.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5110201

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2016), elen82 (04.11.2016), Irina61 (04.11.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), Skania (04.11.2016), SNAR (04.11.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (05.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), vils77 (17.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), герана (18.11.2016), Дания (04.11.2016), Езовских (05.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (04.11.2016), Наталья0405 (04.11.2016), о-ля-ля (05.11.2016), Ольга Сара (04.11.2016), Римма1961 (19.11.2016), Сентябринка (04.11.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 
Очень люблю эту песенку,беру её для подготовительной группы. Сегодня выставляю ноты, а позже напишу движения хоровода. 

*Новогодняя:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12073029.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/nIeZUj1py4MZY

----------

elen82 (04.11.2016), ivano (04.11.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), luisa (28.11.2016), marih (04.11.2016), NikTanechka (31.10.2018), senchyaok (06.11.2016), Skania (04.11.2016), SNAR (04.11.2016), strelka_64 (04.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (05.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Zlata (18.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), АнютикА (05.01.2017), говорушка (04.11.2016), Дания (04.11.2016), Езовских (05.11.2016), Елена М (30.11.2016), жекочка (16.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (04.11.2016), Маргошик68 (04.11.2016), опал1 (04.11.2016), Римма1961 (19.11.2016), Сентябринка (04.11.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.11.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016), Ярик (14.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Ещё одна новогодняя песенка, теперь для старшей группы, мне она тоже нравится! 

*Есть на свете Новый год:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12059716.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/gfOtIqw7y4N5F

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), elen82 (04.11.2016), ivano (04.11.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), luisa (28.11.2016), marih (04.11.2016), Skania (04.11.2016), SNAR (04.11.2016), strelka_64 (04.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (05.11.2016), Zlata (18.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), Дания (04.11.2016), Езовских (05.11.2016), жекочка (16.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (04.11.2016), Наталья0405 (04.11.2016), опал1 (04.11.2016), Сентябринка (04.11.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016), Ярик (14.11.2016)

----------


## Ната25

Муза! 
Огромное спасибо  за щедрость! Песенки очень вовремя.
Галина.

----------

МУЗОК (04.11.2016)

----------


## Т.С.

Тук-тук-тук! Можно в гости к вам зайти? Сколько все таки на сайте домиков. Зарегистрирована давно, а к вам первый раз попала.

----------

МУЗОК (04.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Когда-то отсканировала материал, уезжая в Ростов, чтобы не везти с собой книги. есть интересные вещички, что-то обязательно должно понравиться и пригодиться.

*Игры и пляски с Дедом Морозом:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12109585.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/_FMoQihyy68gY

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.11.2016), Elen2 (05.11.2016), elen82 (16.11.2016), laks_arina (05.11.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), luisa (28.11.2016), mochalova19 (05.11.2016), NikTanechka (31.10.2018), SvetaH (05.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (05.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), Валентина М (19.11.2016), Валиулина Ирина (16.11.2016), герана (02.12.2016), говорушка (05.11.2016), Дзюбкина (14.11.2016), Езовских (05.11.2016), Елена М (16.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (09.11.2016), жекочка (16.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (05.11.2016), лариса61 (10.11.2016), Лорис (16.11.2016), Маинька (16.11.2016), Римма1961 (19.11.2016), Шевячок (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

Новогодняя песенка Т. Попатенко, кто давно её не брал, напоминаю о ней 

*"Ёлка-Ёлочка":* 
[img]http://*********ru/12061523.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/ua46Lccsy699b

----------

elen82 (05.11.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), luisa (28.11.2016), ttanya (05.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), говорушка (05.11.2016), Дзюбкина (14.11.2016), Езовских (05.11.2016), Елена М (16.11.2016), Ильенко Елена (05.11.2016), Лорис (16.11.2016), Наталья0405 (27.11.2021), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016), Элла Никитина (12.11.2021)

----------


## mochalova19

> Игры и пляски с Дедом Морозом:


Музочка дорогая, спасибо большое! Сейчас ознакомлюсь с содержимым. Думаю, обязательно что-нибудь выберу!

----------

МУЗОК (05.11.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

Присоединясь к сказанным словам восхищения! Просто чудесно! А как душевно и трогательно! Я не устану восторгаться твоим творчеством, Музочка!  
Для меня счастье, что я вообще , дорогая Муза Эдуардовна, тебя в этой жизни узнала с помощью нашего творческого форума !!!! Всегда с огромным удовольствием просматриваю любой материал.  Бесчисленное множество всяких изюминок, задумок, интересных танцевальных решений я нахожу здесь для себя и использую в дальнейшем работе с детьми. 
  Это настоящий мастер класс, как для молодых  музруков, так и для нас, уже много повидавших и имеющих большой опыт работы с детьми.
Не придумали еще таких слов, чтобы передать восторг и восхищение… Но есть простое русское «СПАСИБО!!!»


[img]http://*********net/8565171m.jpg[/img]

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (05.11.2016), МУЗОК (05.11.2016)

----------


## svetik kumurgi

> Это настоящий мастер класс, как для молодых музруков, так и для нас, уже много повидавших и имеющих большой опыт работы с детьми.
> Не придумали еще таких слов, чтобы передать восторг и восхищение… Но есть простое русское «СПАСИБО!!!»


Муза! Присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному - это действительно так!!! Огромнейшее спасибо, что бы мы без Вас делали... Только хочу пожелать крепкого здоровья и творческого вдохновения! :Yes4:

----------

МУЗОК (05.11.2016)

----------


## lyalya67

Спасибо , большое !!! Столько всего интересного!!!

----------

МУЗОК (05.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

Когда-то выставляла сценку, теперь нашла её скан с нотами. Выставляю, здесь же, свою интерпретацию и советы, воспользуйтесь, получается вкусно  :Derisive: 

*Случай в лесу:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12090089.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/JMS_PBswy8Wnb

*

Т е к с т 
[img]http://*********ru/12173729.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2515503

***_Дорогие коллеги, родные девочки!
Спасибо ВАМ за доброе отношение
к моим творческим интерпретациям, сочинениям и находкам!
Очень растрогана Вашей высокой оценкой!
Благо-Дарю!

***

*_

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), svetik kumurgi (07.11.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (05.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), буссоница (05.11.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (06.11.2016), о-ля-ля (05.11.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Музочка! Огромное спасибо за великолепный новогодний материал!!!_

----------

МУЗОК (05.11.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Музочка! 
Спасибо за разнообразный Новогодний материал! Много нашла для себя нового, интересного. Нет ли в запаснике у тебя  небольших новогодних сказочек-инсценировок  для исполнения детьми?

----------

МУЗОК (06.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Нет ли в запаснике у тебя небольших новогодних сказочек-инсценировок для исполнения детьми?


В сценариях есть: из печатных изданий, в моей интерпретации, и мои собственные сочинялки. И в книгах, вышедших малыми тиражами, есть,  надо сфотографировать. А сейчас пока дополняю материал, ранее выставленный. 
Вот первая сценка.

*Массовая сценка для всей средней группы с Петушком*
[img]http://*********ru/12115514.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/i/CJer2fRNy9eiP

*

Сценарий
[img]http://*********ru/12082746.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2513480

*

_Мне сейчас такая мысль пришла: а ведь, можно и с подготовишками её поставить! Побольше добавить юмора в музыкальные номера - смешные выходы, танцы, типа Петушок "запетушился", Зайцы и кросс, и остальное в этом стиле. Получится готовый сценарий. Если буду работать в детском саду когда-нибудь, поставлю, загорелась_  :Yahoo: 


*

----------

Ketvik (06.11.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), moderm (07.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (06.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), говорушка (18.11.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), жекочка (16.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (06.11.2016), любовь77 (02.12.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016), Урдомчанка (08.11.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Авторская сценка с Золушкой*
[img]http://*********ru/12100147.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2532671

*

Музыка 
[img]http://*********ru/12070448.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/Bg6J0GNTy9iWF

----------

linker_59 (17.07.2019), nastiabar (05.04.2017), sa-sha76 (13.12.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (06.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Лариса Антонова (06.11.2016), нутя (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

_Здесь ссылки на сценарии, я выделила другим цветом в них тексты сценок. Всё из книг, вам знакомо, но в моей интерпретации: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2513466 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3857038 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3867371 

А здесь почти весь сценарий как сценка: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3860619 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2513492 

_

----------

ttanya (06.11.2016), Лариса Антонова (06.11.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Авторская сценка 
[img]http://*********ru/12069454.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4929694

Сценарий
[img]http://*********ru/12108353.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2509747

----------

alla-mus (06.11.2016), echeva (30.10.2020), luisa (28.11.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (06.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

МУЗОЧКА!
СПАСИБО ЗА ИНТРЕСНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ!!!! За то, что так щедро делишься своими разработками!!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (06.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Хореография 

_Моя подборка из разных комплексов. Очень эффективная, даёт потрясающий результат.На шпагат садятся, как дошкольники, так и школьницы одиннадцатиклассницы, раньше не занимавшиеся танцами_ 

*Упражнения на растяжки:* 
1 часть 
[img]http://*********ru/12157230.gif[/img]


https://yadi.sk/i/xx5veDNdxmEbV

----------

luisa (28.11.2016), Mandarinka-79 (15.11.2016), nastiabar (05.04.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), говорушка (18.11.2016), Дзюбкина (14.11.2016), Добронрава (04.07.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3: 

** 
Танцы снежинок* 

[img]http://*********ru/12170551m.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/WFZipIupyDTXw

----------

linker_59 (21.12.2018), tvelen (12.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

_Ещё ноты скана, брала хоровод пару раз, детям нравится_

*Новый год* 
[img]http://*********ru/12132703.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/i/NfV5ZPgXyDszu

----------

elen82 (11.12.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), marine86mm (11.12.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), герана (02.12.2016), говорушка (18.11.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Ладога (11.12.2016), Людмилая (11.12.2016), Марильяна (20.11.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

_Чудеснейшая песня.  Сделала её хороводом, движения написаны в тексте_ 

*Новый год в окно стучится* 
[img]http://*********ru/12286965.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/Zv3ptTL1z2XbP

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), Irina61 (18.11.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), luisa (28.11.2016), marine86mm (11.12.2016), MI-LADI (29.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), nastiabar (19.11.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Veramar62 (13.11.2016), говорушка (09.11.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Дзюбкина (14.11.2016), Ладога (09.11.2016), Людмилая (11.12.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Марильяна (20.11.2016), о-ля-ля (14.11.2016), Олюр (12.11.2016), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (14.12.2016), Фасолька07 (18.07.2019)

----------


## СИБИРОЧКА

Ура!!! Ну вот и я прозрела! Музочка спасибо, что пустила в свой домик! Думаю, что уйду не скоро, хочется погостить подольше!!! :Tender:

----------

МУЗОК (07.11.2016)

----------


## Урдомчанка

Музочка, спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за чудесный и доступный материал!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

Пляска с Дедом Морозом 

*"Бум-бум-бум, стучат часы":* 
[img]http://*********ru/12182296.gif[/img]

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv2u...ature=youtu.be

* 

Н о т ы 
[img]http://*********ru/12165915.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5112002

*

За фонограммой 
[img]http://*********ru/12152603.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5115378

----------

katerina33 (03.12.2016), Ketvik (10.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), olga kh (11.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), говорушка (18.11.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), мазурка (10.11.2016), о-ля-ля (11.11.2016), Ольга Сара (09.11.2016), Олюр (12.11.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (11.11.2016), Стеша (14.11.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (13.11.2016), Ярик (14.11.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

лариса61 (10.11.2016), МУЗОК (10.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Моя интерпретация танца зайчиков из книги "Новогодний хоровод" 

*Танец зайчиков: 
*
ноты, текст
https://yadi.sk/i/6Kpjz7Cz32ukyN

----------

galy-a (11.11.2016), ivano (11.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), mochalova19 (11.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Дания (11.11.2016), Дзюбкина (14.11.2016), Ирина Ивановна (11.11.2016), Марильяна (20.11.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (16.11.2016), о-ля-ля (11.11.2016), Олюр (12.11.2016), эллона (11.11.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## Алусик

Здравствуйте, Муза. Я и не знала, что для меня ваш домик открылся.А здесь столько всего интересного :Tender: Не могу оторваться.Спасибо большое за ваше творчество!

----------

МУЗОК (12.11.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> Привет от Деда Мороза:


_Ой, как сказочно и здорово! Спасибо, Музочка!_ 

 :020:

----------

МУЗОК (12.11.2016)

----------


## Muzira

> Предлагаю порадовать ребёнка или группу детей предновогодним посланием от Дедушки Мороза


Здорово! Хочу своим предложить такой сюрприз!

----------

МУЗОК (12.11.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Вильевна

Спасибо за ваши идеи, за ваш талант. Желаю вам товрить и еще раз творить.

Как оказывается много то, чего еще ты не знал  и как хорошо, когда такие люди, которые нам напоминают и дают что-то новое .СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (13.11.2016)

----------


## любовь77

ах как хочется к вам в гости......

----------

tyty812 (15.11.2016), МУЗОК (13.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*

*Топ-топ, сапожок:*
[img]http://*********ru/12202051.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/sDiTCmkSyXd2f

----------

Irina61 (16.11.2016), laks_arina (14.11.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), luisa (28.11.2016), MI-LADI (29.11.2016), myzic (15.11.2016), nastiabar (19.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (14.11.2016), Skania (13.11.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Veramar62 (13.11.2016), герана (15.11.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Ладога (11.12.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (16.11.2016), нутя (17.11.2016), о-ля-ля (14.11.2016), Ремзия (16.11.2016), Урдомчанка (14.11.2016)

----------


## Дзюбкина

Спасибо  Музочка!  за старые  песенки,  которые очень  красивые  и  так они нам  нравились ( это было  уже.....так  давно!). Спасибо   что  напомнила! Спасибо  за  прекрасный  материал который  ты  нам  предоставляешь!  Здоровья тебе  и  твоим  близким !

----------

МУЗОК (14.11.2016)

----------


## Урдомчанка

Музочка! Спасибо Огромное за материал и неоценимую помощь! не даром говорят, что Новое - это хорошо забытое старое!

----------

МУЗОК (14.11.2016)

----------


## notka75

> Привет от Деда Мороза:


Музочка, спасибо! Ну надо же как интересно! Сама засмотрелась, что же там в подарки положат? Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (14.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Ещё пляска зайчат, автор С. Юдина 

*Прыг, скок:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12245852.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/iXBTSSFgydPuh

----------

linker_59 (17.07.2019), m-diana-2007 (18.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Алусик (16.11.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), зулико (11.12.2016), МарСух (14.11.2018), о-ля-ля (15.11.2016), Ремзия (16.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Этот хоровод брала трижды, рифма, правда, нестандартная. А в остальном, очень даже ничего  :Yes4:  
Если нужны будут движения (они написаны, но чернила выцвели, не всё можно разобрать), я выставлю.


*Здравствуй, Новый год:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12203868.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/i/Y4vSrsl1ydQsX

----------

elen82 (11.12.2016), Irina61 (16.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), m-diana-2007 (18.11.2016), Suponina (19.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Valenta (10.12.2016), Wera Ivannikova (12.12.2016), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), говорушка (18.11.2016), Гульниза (15.11.2016), Людмилая (11.12.2016), о-ля-ля (15.11.2016)

----------


## Гульниза

Спасибо, дорогая Муза,  за ваши бесценные материалы ( и сценарии, и различные склейки, и неожиданные сюрпризные моменты-находки!) сколько выдумки у вас! Радуйте всех и дальше, много-много сил вам!

----------

МУЗОК (15.11.2016)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

> * 
> 
> Хореография 
> 
> _Моя подборка из разных комплексов. Очень эффективная, даёт потрясающий результат.На шпагат садятся, как дошкольники, так и школьницы одиннадцатиклассницы, раньше не занимавшиеся танцами_ 
> 
> *Упражнения на растяжки:* 
> 1 часть 
> [img]http://*********ru/12157230.gif[/img]


Уважаемая Муза Эдуардовна. Огромное спасибо за растяжки. Все так просто и доступно.

----------

любовь77 (02.12.2016), МУЗОК (15.11.2016), Ольга2011 (16.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 
Оригинальный сценарий, думаю, что вы воспользуетесь моими находками и возьмёте их для своих сценариев. 

*Новогодние чудеса с волшебной палочкой:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12196376.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/UB_cp9XpytZWC

* 

В и д е о  
[img]http://*********ru/12223003.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4397662

* 

Фотографии 
[img]http://*********ru/12221979.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5111406

* 

Огоньки
[img]http://*********ru/12200475.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4398308

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2016), elen82 (18.11.2016), Galina-slutsk (16.11.2016), Irina61 (19.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), livni (18.11.2016), m-diana-2007 (18.11.2016), marih (18.11.2016), MI-LADI (29.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), sa-sha76 (13.12.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Zlata (18.11.2016), Алусик (16.11.2016), говорушка (17.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Дания (16.11.2016), Дзюбкина (16.11.2016), жекочка (16.11.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Маргошик68 (16.11.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (16.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

_Как же жалко, что у меня "увели" кассету с плюсом и караоке "Новогоднего хоровода"! Кое-что собрала на диск, но потеряла, когда тот сгорел. Вновь в этом году по крупицам собрала немногое, но, увы, только плюсовки. Так что, 

делиться буду только нотами и плюсами песен._ 

Выставляю ноты, описание движений и плюс песни. Ноты 

пригодятся для сценария с Феей Мечтой, выставленного в предыдущем сообщении - там текст переделан под героев. 


*Песенка ребят:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12205596.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/If1lmHKSyiD8X

----------

Elen2 (19.11.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), livni (18.11.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), говорушка (18.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Маинька (10.10.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (16.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Ольга2011 (16.11.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Эту песню не беру на хороводы, а ставлю всегда плюсовую фонограмму на уход из зала. 

В папке ноты, описание движений и плюсовая фонограмма 


*Новый год - весёлый праздник:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12251678.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/ehodtHkKyiPjR

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), linker_59 (21.12.2018), livni (18.11.2016), m-diana-2007 (18.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), буссоница (27.12.2016), Валентина М (19.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Елена М (16.11.2016), жекочка (16.11.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Марильяна (20.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

Две папки для Снегурочки и её танца с детьми 

*Снегурочка:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12190238.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/6ynHuKmuyiTyN

----------

Anna57 (16.11.2016), galy-a (16.11.2016), larisakoly (05.12.2016), linker_59 (21.12.2018), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Алусик (16.11.2016), говорушка (17.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), к кристин (27.11.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Марильяна (20.11.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (16.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Озма (17.11.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Песенка про зайца:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12244497.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/Z3i-9Tj-yicpw

----------

larisakoly (05.12.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), tvelen (12.12.2016), Алусик (16.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Любовь Р. (30.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Песня и танец для медведя:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12225041.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/N8NcbrtAyieVP

----------

Axiniy (21.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), lyalya67 (20.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (20.11.2016), tatjan60 (20.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Zlata (18.11.2016), Алусик (16.11.2016), Валиулина Ирина (21.11.2016), вау (20.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Любовь Р. (21.11.2016), Марильяна (20.11.2016), МарСух (14.11.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (16.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Озма (17.11.2016), ольга коробова (20.11.2016), светуся (21.11.2016), Солодок (20.11.2016), Урдомчанка (20.11.2016), эйприл (22.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Танец Деда Мороза:* 
(игровой)

[img]http://*********ru/12294537.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/cMa7EZuDymSAd

----------

elen82 (17.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), lyalya67 (20.11.2016), marih (17.11.2016), milana1717 (17.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), nastiabar (24.05.2017), SvetaH (16.11.2016), Tania-112a (19.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Валентина М (19.11.2016), вау (20.11.2016), говорушка (17.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Маинька (10.10.2018), Марильяна (20.11.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (16.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Озма (17.11.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Две песни Деду Морозу и одна про Деда Мороза:*
[img]http://*********ru/12319117.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/Rt8c2X9TymXcy

----------

galy-a (16.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), mochalova19 (16.11.2016), Suponina (19.11.2016), Tania-112a (19.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), zaruzi (21.11.2016), буссоница (18.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), лариса61 (16.11.2016), Любовь Р. (30.11.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (16.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Озма (17.11.2016), ольга коробова (20.11.2016), Солодок (20.11.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Петрушки:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12312999.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/2nOXsgJrynPoE

----------

linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), lyalya67 (20.11.2016), MI-LADI (29.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), буссоница (17.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Елена М (30.11.2016), Любовь Р. (30.11.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Озма (17.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Хоровод:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12294585.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/i/ut5bpveaynSJi

*

*Плюс:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12315885.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/sDYpbqavyuCXu

----------

linker_59 (21.12.2018), luisa (28.11.2016), milana1717 (17.11.2016), nastiabar (24.05.2017), Suponina (19.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), zaruzi (21.11.2016), буссоница (17.11.2016), говорушка (18.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Елена М (30.11.2016), Любовь Р. (30.11.2016), любовь77 (02.12.2016), о-ля-ля (16.11.2016), Озма (17.11.2016), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019), Солодок (20.11.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## Озма

Музочка! Спасибо большое за такой замечательный вход на праздник!!! Здорово!!!   :Ok:

----------

tvelen (12.12.2016), МУЗОК (17.11.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

МУЗА, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ИНТЕРПРЕТИРОВАННЫЕ И АВТОРСКИЕ СЦЕНКИ!!! ВСЕ ХОРОШИ!!!

----------

МУЗОК (18.11.2016)

----------


## буссоница

Дорогая Муза! Спасибо большое за твои шедевры и так приятно,что могу ими пользоваться!!!

----------

МУЗОК (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

Фокусы. 
Адаптированы для показа детьми. 
_Давала 4 раза в старшей группе, справляются. Фокус сопровождается танцевальными движениями. Так как один и тот же  фокус повторяется несколько раз, движений минимум, музыки нужен всего кусочек._ 

*Примерные движения* 

*1 вариант:* 
_Дети стоят по разные стороны от Деда Мороза, сидящего на стуле у ёлки. начинает звучать музыка, идут в разные стороны мимо детей и родителей, как фокусники, показывая им коробочки (баночки), возвращаются к Деду Морозу, но получается, что уже не на своё место, а на место другого ребёнка - шли ведь, в разные стороны. 
Под музыку поднимают высоко в одну сторону то, что у них в руках, ритмично потряхивая предметом на каждую долю  до конца музыкального предложения, потом в другую._ 

*2 вариант:* 
_Дети стоят по разные стороны от Деда Мороза, сидящего на стуле у ёлки. начинает звучать музыка, идут в разные стороны мимо детей и родителей, как фокусники, показывая им коробочки (баночки), возвращаются к Деду Морозу.
Раскачивают ритмично предметом, как дворниками машины, при этом, делая пружинку._ 

*3 вариант:* 
_Дети стоят по разные стороны от Деда Мороза, сидящего на стуле у ёлки. начинает звучать музыка, идут в разные стороны мимо детей и родителей, как фокусники, показывая им коробочки (баночки), возвращаются к Деду Морозу.
Трясут предметом у одного своего уха, потом у другого._ 

*Варианты:* 
_а). Можно покружится вокруг себя.
б). Можно первые три варианта делать, повернувшись лицом к Деду Морозу, боком к родителям. 
в). Можно после движения в одну сторону, поменяться местами и стать с другой стороны от Деда Мороза._ 

*Фокусы:* 
[img]http://*********ru/12275687.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/_2PNHLwWz24fF

----------

nastiabar (24.05.2017), tvelen (12.12.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Женива (27.11.2016), Марильяна (20.11.2016), Олюр (25.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Песня-хоровод "Сегодня славный праздник":* 
[img]http://*********ru/12264193.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/41mJDOoRz2tGf

----------

linker_59 (17.07.2019), MI-LADI (29.11.2016), nastiabar (24.05.2017), nataliua.sm (30.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (20.11.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Valenta (10.12.2016), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Елена М (30.11.2016), Женива (27.11.2016), Ладога (20.11.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Марильяна (20.11.2016), марина гайворонская (20.11.2016), никуленок (14.12.2016), Олюр (25.11.2016), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019), Тариэлька (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 
Песня злой колдуньи:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12260097.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/UBM4FkV0z2tAn

----------

linker_59 (17.07.2019), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), гномик (20.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Женива (27.11.2016), Ладога (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

"Замри на месте":* 

[img]http://*********ru/12308224.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/TMfHjRE-z2tBX

----------

linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), MI-LADI (29.11.2016), nastiabar (24.05.2017), nataliua.sm (30.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (20.11.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), гномик (20.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Женива (27.11.2016), Ладога (20.11.2016), Маинька (10.10.2018), Марильяна (20.11.2016), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019), татуся (08.03.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

Песня для взрослой Снегурочки, есть минус, но без мелодии.

*Песня Снегурочки:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12302080.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/xeZX0AkOz2tAL

----------

annapenko (13.02.2017), larisakoly (20.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), tvelen (12.12.2016), гномик (20.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Марильяна (20.11.2016), марина гайворонская (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Песня Снеговика:*

[img]http://*********ru/12295936.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/cWySTkOtz2tA9

----------

linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), MI-LADI (29.11.2016), nastiabar (24.05.2017), Raisa Vayner (20.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), гномик (20.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Женива (27.11.2016), Инна Уманская (20.11.2016), Марильяна (20.11.2016), Солодок (20.11.2016), Урдомчанка (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Шумный маскарад:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12278528.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/7NhG2WBNz2tB7

----------

larisakoly (20.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (20.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Ладога (20.11.2016), Марильяна (20.11.2016), марина гайворонская (20.11.2016), Солодок (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

В Новый год:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12270336.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/r9TXC72wz2t9o

----------

larisakoly (20.11.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), MI-LADI (29.11.2016), nastiabar (24.05.2017), nataliua.sm (30.11.2016), Raisa Vayner (20.11.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (20.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Женива (27.11.2016), Инна Уманская (20.11.2016), к кристин (27.11.2016), Ладога (20.11.2016), Марильяна (20.11.2016), марина гайворонская (20.11.2016), Солодок (20.11.2016)

----------


## гномик

Музочка, СПАСИБО за твое творчество и за то, что щедро делишься с нами!!!! Всего тебе самого доброго и хорошего !!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (20.11.2016)

----------


## margo57

Муза, спасибо за материал .Очень пригодится с Вашего позволения.

----------

МУЗОК (20.11.2016)

----------


## Ладога

*Музочка! Спасибо за всё, что ты делаешь! Хочется пожелать здоровья и всего самого доброго!*  :Ded Snegurochka:

----------

МУЗОК (20.11.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Музочка, посмотрела "Танец гномов с фонариками". Какая же ты эмоциональная. Так приятно на тебя  смотреть. Истинный музыкальный руководитель. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (20.11.2016)

----------


## Урдомчанка

Музочка!!! Спасибо за ВСЁ!!! Всё, чем ты нам помогаешь!!!  :Vishenka 33:

----------

МУЗОК (20.11.2016)

----------


## Солодок

Музочка!  Очень своевременная помощь с материалом! Спасибо большое!!!

----------

МУЗОК (20.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Выставляю видео без купюр. Сценарий не нашла. Если заинтересует материал, текст можно восстановить из видео. Музыка есть, делюсь. 

_Двум самым младшим в феврале исполнилось 5 лет, одна из них солистка. Двум самым старшим летом исполнилось по 6 лет. Остальным массово начнёт исполняться по 6 лет во второй половине ноября.
_
*Концерт* 
[img]http://*********ru/12315144.gif[/img]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ec4...ature=youtu.be

*

*Музыка* 

[img]http://*********ru/12312072.gif[/img]

https://yadi.sk/d/PfeE0Bvcz8NGb

----------

krinka (31.08.2019), larisakoly (23.02.2017), nastiabar (24.05.2017), nataliua.sm (27.11.2016), sa-sha76 (13.12.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), tvelen (01.02.2017), Zlata (27.12.2016), ВалерияВ (14.01.2017), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Елена М (11.01.2017), Иннесса-75 (05.01.2017), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), к кристин (27.11.2016), Ладога (22.11.2016), Наталья (12.01.2017), нутя (23.03.2017), Олюр (25.11.2016), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

> "Замри на месте":


Музочка, большое спасибо за игру.... чудесная ВСЕСЕЗОННАЯ ИГРА!!!

----------

МУЗОК (21.11.2016)

----------


## svetik kumurgi

Музочка, пустите меня, пожалуйста в свой уютный теплый домик  :Blush2:

----------

МУЗОК (23.11.2016)

----------


## Ириночк

Уважаемая МУЗА, огромное СПАСИБО за ваше творчество,  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (27.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Песенка про волка:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12431727.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/SvveBjiGzeaZE

----------

Irina Sirin (27.12.2016), larisakoly (19.12.2016), LiliyaOdiss (28.11.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), svetlana_50 (13.12.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Zlata (27.12.2016), ВалерияВ (14.01.2017), Гульниза (07.01.2017), девчушка-веселушка (17.01.2017), Ладога (28.11.2016), Любовь Р. (30.11.2016), Людмилая (28.11.2016), Наталья (02.12.2016), нутя (12.12.2016), Олюр (28.11.2016)

----------


## annapenko

Муза! Огромное спасибо за помощь и оперативность!

----------

МУЗОК (28.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Песенка про лису:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12444007.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/FYD2oSgRzedsp

----------

Irina Sirin (27.12.2016), larisakoly (19.12.2016), LiliyaOdiss (28.11.2016), luisa (28.11.2016), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), девчушка-веселушка (17.01.2017), Наталья (02.12.2016), нутя (12.12.2016), Олюр (28.11.2016), сонейко (21.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  
*
* 

Карнавал:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12406119.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/3yc549BczenyB

----------

Irina Sirin (27.12.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), tvelen (12.12.2016), ВесСнушка (01.12.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Любовь Р. (30.11.2016), МарСух (14.11.2018), нутя (12.12.2016), Озма (05.12.2016), Олюр (28.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Новый год:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12431718.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/d/D-7zfzW4zendr

----------

galy-a (01.12.2016), Irina Sirin (27.12.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (28.11.2016), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), к кристин (03.12.2016), Ладога (28.11.2016), любовь77 (02.12.2016), МарСух (14.11.2018), нутя (12.12.2016), Олюр (28.11.2016), сонейко (21.06.2019), Элла Никитина (12.11.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

** 

Игра с посохом Деда Мороза:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12451731.gif[/img]

 https://yadi.sk/i/ssawTPQazmsgo

----------

alla-mus (13.12.2016), Axiniy (16.12.2016), dzvinochok (05.09.2017), echeva (30.10.2020), Irina Sirin (27.12.2016), kasatkinaog (05.01.2017), konstman_vg (06.12.2016), linker_59 (17.07.2019), luisa (13.12.2016), myzic (30.11.2016), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), sa-sha76 (13.12.2016), stranikira (27.12.2016), SVETLANA M. (29.11.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Valenta (10.12.2016), Valesy (18.12.2016), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), Алусик (29.11.2016), буссоница (30.11.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Елена М (29.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (13.12.2016), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), Любовь Р. (30.11.2016), марина гайворонская (12.12.2016), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017), никуленок (14.12.2016), нутя (12.12.2016), о-ля-ля (08.12.2016), ольга марущак (30.11.2016), сонейко (21.06.2019), Юличка М. (30.11.2016)

----------


## MI-LADI

Муза, здравствуйте! Разрешите, пожалуйста зайти в ваш уютный домик! Заранее благодарю! Спасибо за Ваше творчество!  :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (29.11.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

> Игра с посохом Деда Мороза:


Спасибо, Музочка, за интересную игру!!!

----------

МУЗОК (29.11.2016)

----------


## ольга марущак

муза спасибо большое за ваш материал.

----------

МУЗОК (30.11.2016)

----------


## ВесСнушка

Музочка, тук-тук, пусти в свой домик, что-то я давно не заглядывала, а тут, как всегда, чудеса...

Спасибо большое за новый интересный материал!!!
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/12402428m.gif[/img][/IMG]

----------

МУЗОК (01.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Где-то читала, что музыкальное развлечение проводится 1 раз в месяц,и то, в те месяцы, когда нет утренников, 2 развлечения проводят воспитатели и 1 физрук.


Да, это написано в старой, советской ПРОГРАММЕ ВОСПИТАНИЯ И ОБУЧЕНИЯ В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ под ред. М. А. ВАСИЛЬЕВОЙ. Сама же программа написана по Методике музыкального воспитания в детском саду Н. А. Ветлугиной. В её учебнике чётко расписана иерархия развлечений. Музыкальный руководитель, если это надо в процессе подготовки, помогает с подбором музыки воспитателям и инструктору по физическому воспитанию, а так же, если это требуется по ходу развлечения, может сопровождать игрой на музыкальном инструменте одно из трёх мероприятий, проводимых двумя воспитателями и инструктором.

Вот цитата из учебника Н.А Ветлугиной "Методика музыкального воспитания в детском саду": 

Стр.232
Поквартальное планирование развлечений должно составляться с учетом сезона года и знаменательных событий и дат этого периода, с учетом воспитательно-образовательных задач и прохождения программного репертуара. 

*К примеру, планирование развлечений на первый квартал учебного года 
(сентябрь, октябрь, ноябрь)*
 в подготовительной к школе группе может включать в себя следующие виды развлечений:

*1) тематический концерт «Осенние приметы» (звучит инструментальная, вокальная музыка о природе в исполнении взрослых, дети исполняют стихи, песни об осени);*

Стр.233

2) показ диафильма с музыкальным сопровождением (*организуют взрослые*); 
3)  музыкальную викторину   (*проводится музыкальным  руководителем вместе с воспитателями*, используются произведения   знакомые детям);
4) «В гостях у детей бабушка Арина» (вечер шуток загадок;* организуют взрослые*); 
5) показ кукольного спектакля (*организаторы и исполнители — взрослые*);
6) «Наш веселый концерт» (программа концерта составляется из детских музыкальных и литературных произведений по предварительной заявке детей; *организаторы — воспитатели;* ведущими концерта могут быть 2—3 ребят);
7)  показ мультфильма  (*организуют взрослые*);
8) веселые соревнования, игры, аттракционы (*проводят с детьми взрослые*, помощниками могут быть дети);
9)  музыкальную игру-драматизацию (исполнители — дети); 10)  вечер юмора (*организуют взрослые*).
Каждый вид развлечений имеет свое содержание, свой репертуар и соответствующие воспитательные задачи.
Например, намечая для развлечений музыкальную игру-драматизацию «Кто виноват?» (музыка Ю. Чичкова, слова В. Викторова), согласно содержанию ставится задача — воспитывать у детей бережное отношение к своим игрушкам. Произведение это не программное, и потому следует учесть возможности детей, заблаговременно провести с ними индивидуальную подготовительную работу.
*Развлечения в детском саду являются важной формой организации детей вне занятий, помогают создать радостную атмосферу, способствуют формированию у детей положительных эмоций, расширяют сферу их чувств, приобщают к коллективным переживаниям, развивают инициативу, творческую выдумку. Организация развлечений в детском саду является важной педагогической задачей.*

***

Исходя из вышеизложенного, мы видим 9 примеров развлечений, которые должны быть проведены в период осенних месяцев. Должно быть 12 - 3 из них как раз и остаются для проведения спортивных развлечений инструктором по физическому воспитанию. 


*Методика музыкального воспитания Н.А. Ветлугиной:* 

[img]http://*********ru/12400240.gif[/img]

 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5273687

----------

Galina-slutsk (04.12.2016), Irina61 (12.12.2016), lenik (03.12.2016), Lusik (02.12.2016), SNAR (11.12.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (05.12.2016), Tory75 (08.12.2016), герана (02.12.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Елена М (02.12.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.12.2016), Елена-ЕВН (03.12.2016), Олюр (03.12.2016)

----------


## muzrukv

Спасибо,за ваше творчество, я у Вас впервые!

Не могу к вам попасть, очень жаль...

----------

МУЗОК (02.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Не могу к вам попасть, очень жаль


Чеслава, сообщения закрыты на наличие у пользователей 30 отправленных сообщений в любых темах форума. А пока, материалом поделюсь в личку, пишите.

----------


## герана

Давненько не заглядывала к Вам, всё времени не хватает. А тут опять столько интересного и полезного, за что Вам спасибо огромнейшее!!!
За желание помочь бескорыстно и грамотно, что немало важно в наше время.
Спасибо и всех Вам Благ от чистого сердца!!!

----------

МУЗОК (02.12.2016)

----------


## балалайка

Спасибо огромное, очень своевременные идеи к новогодним утренникам!

----------

МУЗОК (07.12.2016)

----------


## Tania-112a

Дорогая, Муза!!!!! Снова и снова не перестаю благодарить за помощь!!!!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (07.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

Благодарю за великолепную идею *Людочку - pet30 -* воплотила её задумку в реальности! Так как у меня самой маленькой девочке на время проведения праздника будет только 1 г. 4 мес. (а таких малышей до 1,6 лет, у нас четверо), игра будет проводится в парах с родителями. По этой причине и остановки выбрала доступные всем детям, и пятилетним, и самым маленьким. 

*Игротанец с Дедом Морозом:* 

*Скачать*

----------

alla-mus (13.12.2016), Axiniy (16.12.2016), dzvinochok (05.09.2017), echeva (30.10.2020), galy-a (08.12.2016), Irina Sirin (27.12.2016), Irina61 (12.12.2016), irinavalalis (10.12.2016), kasatkinaog (05.01.2017), katerina33 (08.12.2016), ki-ki (14.12.2016), Lenochka121212 (27.12.2016), luisa (13.12.2016), marine86mm (13.12.2016), mia10 (07.11.2020), mochalova19 (12.12.2016), muza67 (13.12.2016), oksi7771 (09.02.2017), omichka (17.12.2016), p.natalka (03.01.2018), pet30 (08.12.2016), Petavla (06.01.2017), sa-sha76 (13.12.2016), septima (14.12.2016), SNAR (11.12.2016), strelka_64 (11.12.2016), svetlana_50 (13.12.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), tvelen (12.12.2016), Valenta (11.12.2016), Valesy (18.12.2016), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), Алусик (08.12.2016), буссоница (07.12.2016), ВалерияВ (14.01.2017), герана (12.12.2016), говорушка (13.12.2016), Гульниза (07.01.2017), Добронрава (25.02.2019), Елена М (10.12.2016), Елена Стпановна (09.12.2016), елена1234 (12.12.2016), ИВЛАДА (11.12.2016), Ирина Ивановна (13.12.2016), Ирина-Ирен (13.12.2016), Ириша Я (08.04.2020), ИяНаталия (27.12.2016), Ладога (13.12.2016), лариса 25 (19.11.2017), Лариса Антонова (11.12.2016), Лариса12 (30.11.2020), Лорис (10.12.2016), Любовь Р. (14.12.2016), марина гайворонская (12.12.2016), МарСух (14.11.2018), надежда владимировна (13.12.2016), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017), никуленок (14.12.2016), о-ля-ля (08.12.2016), Ольга Сара (10.12.2016), Олюр (08.12.2016), Парина (11.12.2016), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (16.12.2016), Стеша (13.12.2016), Тариэлька (13.12.2016), Элла Никитина (12.11.2021), эллона (08.12.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Игротанец с Дедом Морозом:


 Ой, как  здорово! Спасибо, Музочка!   :052:  :011:

----------

МУЗОК (08.12.2016)

----------


## irinavalalis

> По этой причине и остановки выбрала доступные всем детям, и пятилетним, и самым маленьким.


Супер! Музочка, спасибо! У меня как раз так не хватало игры для детей смешанной группы СУРДО, с родителями буду проводить, дети не говорящие, как раз очень подойдёт!

----------

МУЗОК (10.12.2016)

----------


## SNAR

> Игротанец с Дедом Морозом:


Музочка, прекрасно воплощенная игровая идея! Возьму для сценария поздравлений на дому! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------

Valenta (11.12.2016), МУЗОК (11.12.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Музочка! Спасибо за интересный танец-игру с Дедом Морозом!!!!!
Отличная идея! А как интересно будет деткам!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (11.12.2016)

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Спасибо, дорогая, для игру с малипусиками!!! Целую!

----------

Valenta (11.12.2016), МУЗОК (11.12.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Игротанец с Дедом Морозом:


Музочка, спасибо за наводочку)) К тебе всегда за интересностями с удовольствием заглядываю!!!

----------

МУЗОК (11.12.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

> Людочку - pet30 - воплотила её задумку в реальности!


СПАСИБО огромное, дорогие Людмила и Музочка! Очень классная получилась соединённая игра! Молодцы!

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2016)

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

Здравствуйте! Ох, когда же, когда же, когда же и я буду "в теме"?! Много наслышана от знакомой, пока только слюнки текут :Grin:

----------

МУЗОК (13.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Здравствуйте! Ох, когда же, когда же, когда же и я буду "в теме"?! Много наслышана от знакомой, пока только слюнки текут


Настя, спасибо  :Yahoo:  Спрашивай, помогу через личку, никому из новичков не отказываю. А тебе доступен материал станет через пару сообщений.

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

> Игротанец с Дедом Морозом


Музочка, спасибо за игру. Как всегда ОЧЕНЬ интересно!

----------

МУЗОК (13.12.2016)

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

Ну вот, я НАБРАЛА!!! Я теперь уже не просто новичок :Ok:  Музочка(или кто-то еще), если можете направить : я только-только начинаю работать муз. руководителем в детском саду. Опыта именно в этой сфере абсолютно никакого. Желание - огромное! А вот с чего начать пока не знаю... Меня направили сюда - а здесь *море* материала! Если кто-нибудь наведет на что-то очень интересное ( я пока просто теряюсь), - так, чтобы загореться самой, зажечь и воспитателей и детишек - я буду ооочень признательна!!! Группы младшие и средняя. Мне пока многого не нужно - начать с малого и постепенно расширять свои копилочки:)))) Спасибо вам всем за то, что вы есть!!!

----------

МУЗОК (13.12.2016)

----------


## muza67

Спасибо вам, дорогая МУЗОЧКА, за игру.Очень интересно и весело! Удачных утренников, новогоднего настроения и всех благ!

----------

МУЗОК (13.12.2016)

----------


## никуленок

Спасибо за Ваш труд!!! Очень интересная игра с посохом, с вашего позволения вставлю ее в утренники  :Blush2:

----------

МУЗОК (14.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

Благодаря инициативе и активным действиям  *Верочки Чемруковой - Vera1983 -* и доброй воле и желанию *Юлечки Селиверстовой* появился этот плюс. Огромное спасибо Вам, девочки! *Благо-Дарю!* 


*Парад костюмов:* 
https://yadi.sk/d/3DMOms3433cv9h


*Здесь видео, музыка, подводка:* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4951638 


*Здесь слова:* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4952203

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), elen82 (16.12.2016), Irina Sirin (27.12.2016), jarinka (16.12.2016), Lenochka121212 (27.12.2016), Lenylya (15.12.2016), mochalova19 (15.12.2016), notka75 (16.12.2016), olga kh (15.12.2016), sa-sha76 (27.12.2016), sima (15.12.2016), SvetaH (17.12.2016), yu-k-a (22.01.2017), ВалерияВ (14.01.2017), говорушка (02.06.2019), Гульниза (07.01.2017), гунька (15.12.2016), Дания (16.12.2016), Добронрава (25.02.2019), Ладога (20.12.2016), Маинька (15.12.2016), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017), о-ля-ля (17.12.2016), Олюр (20.12.2016), Раисса (15.12.2016), Сентябринка (15.12.2016), Травка (15.12.2016), Удомля (16.12.2016), Шевячок (16.12.2016)

----------


## mochalova19

> Парад костюмов:


Девочки дорогие Музочка, Вера, Юленька, спасибо вам ОГРОМНОЕ! Здорово!

----------

МУЗОК (15.12.2016), Олюр (20.12.2016)

----------


## notka75

> Парад костюмов:


Очень понравилась идея! Спасибо! На следующий год приберегу, пусть ребятишки ёлочке костюмами похвалятся.

----------

МУЗОК (16.12.2016), Олюр (20.12.2016)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Игра с посохом Деда Мороза:





> Игротанец с Дедом Морозом:





> Парад костюмов:


*
МУЗОЧКА, СПАСИБО! Все в копилочку!!!*

----------

МУЗОК (27.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Музыка к сценарию "Сказка для мамы":* 
архив 

https://yadi.sk/d/7UkHMWwb36p7XR 

Веселись, детвора:
_http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5274936_


Травушка-муравушка: 

_ https://yadi.sk/i/xl_5agJE36pXdm_


Это праздник мамин: 

_ https://yadi.sk/i/va2c2OVd36paNK_


Мухоморчик: 
_ https://yadi.sk/d/sQtbdAQ436qt3b_


*Сценарий здесь:* 
_ http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2578060

*_

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), kasatkinaog (05.01.2017), linker_59 (17.07.2019), lusina (07.01.2017), moderm (19.01.2017), Алена43 (19.01.2017), Алусик (19.01.2017), АнютикА (05.01.2017), Гульниза (07.01.2017), елена1234 (19.01.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019), Людмилая (28.01.2017), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017), Олюр (10.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

***

Огромное спасибо всем форумчанам, так как собирала материал здесь, есть кое-что и из моих запасов.
*Благо-Дарю!*
_Весь материал раздаётся гостям и сотрудникам прямо во время праздника_ 

*Корпоратив:* 
жми на картинку
[img]http://*********net/8813938.gif[/img]

***

*Здесь видео и музыкальное сопровождение концерта* 
(участвуют дети): 

[img]http://*********net/8832370.gif[/img]

----------

Anytka-80 (18.01.2017), Dilya6467 (11.01.2017), ivano (11.01.2017), luisa (12.01.2017), Lysienzhitko (13.01.2017), Natallive (14.01.2017), snegurka (12.01.2017), Vassa (11.01.2017), Алусик (19.01.2017), буссоница (11.01.2017), ВалерияВ (14.01.2017), герана (11.01.2017), Дания (12.01.2017), Елена М (11.01.2017), Задор_Инка (21.03.2017), Ирина Ивановна (11.01.2017), Людмилая (28.01.2017), Ната25 (16.01.2017), Натали Птичка (29.01.2017), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017), о-ля-ля (11.01.2017), Олюр (11.01.2017), Раиса2001 (11.01.2017), Шевячок (11.01.2017), Юличка М. (11.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

***

_Очень нравится песня Е. Макшанцевой "Моя мама". Часто беру её в подготовительной группе с двумя или одной парой солистов: первая пара - девочка и мальчик поют 1-ый куплет, а вторая пара, тоже девочка и мальчик, поют 2-ой куплет. Припевы поют все дети. Но видео есть только в исполнении песни детьми смешанной группы (средние, старшие, подготовительные) 
_
*Песня: "Моя мама":* 
[img]http://*********net/8821974.gif[/img]


***


*Ноты, текст, описание движений*

[img]http://*********net/8845527.gif[/img]

----------

luisa (12.01.2017), notka75 (20.01.2017), Алусик (19.01.2017), ВалерияВ (14.01.2017), Елена Эрнст (29.01.2017), Лисица-Л (13.01.2017), Людмилая (28.01.2017), МарСух (10.01.2019), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017), Олюр (15.01.2017)

----------


## эллона

Музочка, очень понравился твой вход на праздник, можно песенку попросить, спасибо.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIeYnkTq9XQ

----------

МУЗОК (16.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

***




> очень понравился твой вход на праздник, можно песенку попросить, спасибо


Спасибо за отзыв, Эллочка. 
_
Песня в этом архиве:_ *здесь*

----------

mochalova19 (26.01.2017), notka75 (20.01.2017), буссоница (16.01.2017), гунька (22.01.2017), Людмилая (28.01.2017), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017), эллона (17.01.2017)

----------


## эллона

> Спасибо за отзыв, Эллочка.


Музочка, спасибо огромное, все очень понравилось, здорово, сценарий очень интересный "Мамина страна", как раз то что надо для моих средних.  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

МУЗОК (17.01.2017)

----------


## moderm

Муза Эдуардовна! Спасибо большое за интересный материал (особенно для мамюнечек). 
Поздравляю Вас с праздником!
[img]http://*********net/8785542m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (19.01.2017)

----------


## Алусик

> Корпоратив:


Муза Эдуардовна, за корпоратив отдельное огромное спасибо. Всё очень пригодится!

----------

МУЗОК (19.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

_Ещё к юбилею сада материал_ 
*
из книги "Праздник начинается. А скучать нам не годится.". Когда-то по просьбе делилась сценарием на форуме, сейчас обнаружила архив на cd-диске: 

*Скачать*

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), mochalova19 (26.01.2017), muzrukv (02.12.2018), Алусик (22.01.2017), Ладога (19.05.2018), Людмилая (28.01.2017), Маинька (10.10.2018), Натали-наташа (20.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Песенка для мамочки* 

(_смотреть здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5324110_)

В прошлом году моя звёздочка четырёхлетняя пела сольно эту песню. Так как синтезатора тогда ещё не было, пела она под фонограмму. Я сделала проигрыши между куплетами, чтобы ей удобно было вступать. Делюсь с вами: 

*Скачать*

----------

chmarisha (29.01.2017), elen82 (20.01.2017), Lenylya (26.01.2017), linker_59 (21.12.2018), mara400 (21.01.2017), marih (20.01.2017), MLV (20.01.2017), mochalova19 (26.01.2017), myzic (20.01.2017), sa-sha76 (22.01.2017), Valenta (31.01.2017), vishulaev (20.01.2017), Алусик (22.01.2017), гунька (22.01.2017), Езовских (21.01.2019), Ирина-Ирен (08.01.2018), Лариса12 (12.02.2017), Людмилая (28.01.2017), Маинька (10.10.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (28.01.2017), Наталья0405 (20.01.2017), Сентябринка (20.01.2017)

----------


## notka75

Музочка, спасибо! Обновила материальчик к 8 Марта и к юбилею приберегу, он уже не за горами!

----------

МУЗОК (20.01.2017)

----------


## Натали-наташа

* Музочка, спасибо тебе огромное за всё. И юбилей на носу и сценарий " Мамина страна" пригодится. Я в этом году беру его для подготовишек. У девчат скачала два и переделываю под своих. А сейчас и твой почитаю. У нас ведь ничего не пропадёт.*

----------

МУЗОК (20.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

_Идея взять на танец с мамами песенку "Круть-верть" (Танец зверят), пришла во время танца по показу на дне рождения. Показалось, что это будет весело и интересно, озорно и забавно. Так и было потом на самом деле. Видео с праздника нет, выставляю ролик с дня рождения. Движения почти те же, только на проигрыш все бодрым шагом идут по кругу, взявшись в хороводе за руки. На слова запева и припева, и дети и мамы, поворачиваются лицом в круг._

*Ссылка*

----------

alla-mus (30.01.2017), elen82 (22.01.2017), galy-a (21.01.2017), Ketvik (22.01.2017), larisakoly (26.01.2017), linker_59 (17.07.2019), sa-sha76 (22.01.2017), septima (22.01.2017), strelka_64 (21.01.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (22.01.2017), ttanya (22.01.2017), Valenta (22.01.2017), yu-k-a (22.01.2017), Алусик (22.01.2017), Анастасия Галанова (30.01.2017), гунька (22.01.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019), Инна Корепанова (22.01.2017), Ладога (19.05.2018), лариса61 (02.02.2017), Людмилая (28.01.2017), Раисса (22.01.2017), татуся (22.01.2017), эллона (22.01.2017)

----------


## ttanya

> Идея взять на танец с мамами песенку "Круть-верть" (Танец зверят), пришла во время танца по показу на дне рождения. Показалось, что это будет весело и интересно, озорно и забавно.


_Музочка! Действительно здорово, забавно, весело. Спасибо тебе. Возьму на праздник обязательно, тем более, что мои мамы уже давно не зрители на праздниках, а непосредственные участники. И ведь им это нравится. Еще раз спасибо!!!!!_

----------

МУЗОК (22.01.2017)

----------


## Ketvik

> Идея взять на танец с мамами песенку "Круть-верть" (Танец зверят), пришла во время танца по показу


Музочка, спасибо за кладезь идей! Обязательно воспользуюсь!

----------

МУЗОК (22.01.2017)

----------


## Олюр

*Музочка, благодарю тебя за сценарии!
 Уже в который раз беру их за основу и всё складывается удачно!*

 :040:  :069:  :049:

----------

МУЗОК (28.01.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

_Девочки, Галочка - lipa29 - делилась вчера в Беседке сценкой с просторов интернета, Галочка, спасибо за наводку! Мне очень понравилась идея, но текст не совсем устроил. Я его самую малость подредактировала. Делюсь с вами._ 

*Трудности воспитания:* 
*Скачать*

----------

galy-a (28.01.2017), katerina33 (17.02.2019), konstman_vg (20.05.2017), linker_59 (17.07.2019), moderm (10.01.2018), notka75 (23.02.2017), p.natalka (07.02.2017), ВалерияВ (09.02.2017), ВИОЛA (14.05.2017), Дзюбкина (05.09.2017), елена1234 (02.02.2017), Маинька (10.10.2018), Олюр (13.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

_Хочу поделиться идеей входа на праздник мам._ 

*В прошлом году мне подарили свою коллективную работу девочки-форумчанки, не имею права без них выставить фонограмму - это табу, извините, но не просите, исключения не будет. По этой же причине, стёрла и текст песни. А так же убрала авторов редакции и фонограммы. Если девочки захотят выставить для всех, сами это сделают. Тогда и я открою их имена.* 

_А пока даю схему и фотографии. Мне так понравилась эта песенка-игра, что я её тут же взяла на день рождения и провела "сразу по показу". Отсюда небольшие расхождения на фотографиях и в описании. Видео нет, если сохранилось с репетиции прошлого года, поделюсь,_ 
*только без озвучки*

_Думаю, что можно подобрать другую песню под эти движения._ 


*Вход на праздник мам с облачками и солнышком:* 
*Скачать*

*

*Вход отсюда*: 

[img]http://*********net/8877128.gif[/img]

----------

faina (29.01.2017), galy-a (29.01.2017), linker_59 (17.07.2019), milana1717 (29.01.2017), notka75 (23.02.2017), ttanya (29.01.2017), Анна-Maria (06.02.2017), ВИОЛA (14.05.2017), Галин04ка (29.01.2017), Дзюбкина (20.02.2018), Езовских (21.01.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ладога (23.02.2017), лариса61 (08.02.2018), Людмилая (29.01.2017), Олюр (13.02.2017), рима (05.01.2018), Татиана 65 (29.01.2017), эллона (29.01.2017)

----------


## Елена-ЕВН

Хочу поблагодарить Музу за ее душевную теплоту и щедрость!

----------

МУЗОК (29.01.2017)

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

Муза, наконец я нашла время и снова заглянула  к Вам в гости - здесь можно "зависать" круглосуточно!!! У Вас же просто невообразимо много чудесного материала! СПАСИБО Вам ОГРОМНОЕ!!! Если бы еще не дефицит свободного времени - как же можно было бы "разбогатеть" вместе с Вами:))) Очень мне нравится, что у Вас родители - активные участники мероприятий. У нас пока родители выступают только в роли зрителей, но, я надеюсь, и мы сможем их когда-нибудь задействовать)))

----------

МУЗОК (30.01.2017)

----------


## лариса61

Музочка,  здравствуйте! Спасибо вам большое за ваш ОКЕАН замечательных идей. В этом году решили взять ясельную группу вместе с мамами от начала и до конца праздника. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, как это сделать правильно, чтобы и деткам не испортить праздник и мамам было комфортно. Ели можно, сценарий, то буду очень рада. СПАСИБО!

----------

МУЗОК (02.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Спасибо вам большое за ваш ОКЕАН замечательных идей.


Спасибо. 




> как это сделать правильно, чтобы и деткам не испортить праздник и мамам было комфортно. Ели можно, сценарий, то буду очень рада. СПАСИБО!


Здесь всё по яслям: *сценарий, рекомендации, слова песен*, видео: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5138728

Здесь 2 мл. по этому же *сценарию и комментарии к проведению*, видео: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4962770 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4963648 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4965339

----------

Ладога (23.02.2017), лариса61 (03.02.2017), ЛюдмилаИвановна (03.01.2018), Олюр (13.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

_Музыкальное сопровождение к сценарию
ОТПРАВЛЯЕМ В ШКОЛУ ВАС И ЖЕЛАЕМ: «В ДОБРЫЙ ЧАС!»_ 

*Скачать*


*** 


Сценарий 

1. Начало
Ссылка

2. Продолжение 
Ссылка

----------

galy-a (04.02.2017), jemshujuna irina (01.11.2018), notka75 (23.02.2017), SNAR (05.02.2017), Ада (07.02.2019), ВИОЛA (14.05.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019), Олюр (13.02.2017)

----------


## ИяНаталия

Добрый вечер! Не перестаю удивляться Вашей искрометной фантазией и творчеством! Спасибо много раз!! Я с просьбой - точно видела у Вас игру "Смотри", подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно еще раз посмотреть видео. Спасибо)

----------

МУЗОК (07.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

> точно видела у Вас игру "Смотри", подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно еще раз посмотреть видео. Спасибо)


Пожалуйста, здесь 2 варианта: 
осенний 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4798359 
весенний 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4989190

----------

Олюр (13.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*Танец-игра с клубочками :*

*Скачать*

Здесь: ссылка

Это: Ссылка

----------

galy-a (09.02.2017), moderm (16.02.2017), sa-sha76 (05.09.2017), Виноград (18.01.2018), о-ля-ля (09.02.2017), Олюр (13.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

*День рождения. Кошачья вечеринка.* 

_Огромное спасибо хочу сказать Светочке - SNAR - за её сценарий, на основе которого сделан мой материал и за то, что не отказала в просьбе, прислала картинки для игры, для квеста, недостающую музыку! Света, Благо-Дарю!_ 

(здесь первоисточник, сценарий Светланы:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5324615)

*Сценарий, музыка, картинки:* 
(а р х и в ы) 
*Скачать*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (10.03.2017), Elen2 (21.02.2017), jarinka (21.02.2017), konstman_vg (20.05.2017), livni (21.02.2017), luisa (29.09.2018), marih (21.02.2017), Natali-S (02.11.2018), notka75 (23.02.2017), Olyashka (23.03.2017), SNAR (22.02.2017), strelka_64 (21.02.2017), ВИОЛA (14.05.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (21.02.2017), Добронрава (11.06.2019), елена1234 (22.02.2019), Ильенко Елена (21.03.2017), Ирина-2012 (04.01.2019), Иринкааа62 (13.03.2017), Ладога (23.02.2017), любовь77 (27.11.2017), Маинька (10.10.2018), Ната25 (21.02.2017), Наталья0405 (21.02.2017), о-ля-ля (22.02.2017), эллона (21.02.2017)

----------


## marih

Музочка, спасибо большое за чудесную Кошачью вечеринку  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok: 

[img]http://*********net/9023879m.jpg[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (21.02.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Новый год у подросших за 3 года манюнь

*"Все встречают Новый год!":* 
*Скачать*

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), jemshujuna irina (01.11.2018), Lenylya (19.06.2017), luisa (17.09.2017), mia10 (06.10.2019), moderm (02.11.2017), muzrukv (02.12.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), Иишка (15.06.2019), Королёк (19.03.2017), Лариса12 (30.11.2020), ЛисИра (02.05.2018), любовь77 (27.11.2017), Маинька (10.10.2018), Марильяна (20.03.2017), Наталья0405 (02.11.2017), Олюр (27.02.2017)

----------


## notka75

> Хочу поделиться идеей входа на праздник мам.


Спасибо Муза, интересная идея! Будем пробовать! 





> День рождения. Кошачья вечеринка.


Спасибо Музочка! Забираю в копилочку, мы в д/с тоже организовываем дни рождения, пригодится новенькая идейка!

----------

МУЗОК (23.02.2017)

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

Муза! Здравствуйте! Бегу к Вам просить помощи: подскажите, пожалуйста, мне как новичку: при составлении сценария для младших и средних, какое количество песен-танцев-игр и пр. вы берете? Я вдруг поняла, что всё это определяю на ощупь)))

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

*** 

_В этом конспекте
слова и движения
к коммуникативной танцевальной игре
"Здравствуй, друг!" 
видео здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4988520
музыка здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4989920_
_Логоритмическое занятие_:
к о н с п е к т
*Скачать*

----------

Elen2 (27.02.2017), konstman_vg (20.05.2017), linker_59 (21.12.2018), luisa (29.03.2017), Natali-S (02.11.2018), notka75 (16.03.2017), Petavla (27.02.2017), strelka_64 (27.02.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.04.2017), ttanya (19.03.2017), varvara7371 (03.12.2017), vetlost (02.07.2017), Zlata (15.05.2017), Анастасия Галанова (27.02.2017), ВалерияВ (08.03.2017), говорушка (28.02.2017), Добронрава (25.02.2019), Елена Эрнст (27.02.2017), зулико (27.02.2017), ИяНаталия (08.01.2018), Королёк (19.03.2017), Лариса12 (29.03.2018), лариса61 (09.01.2020), любовь77 (27.11.2017), Маинька (10.10.2018), Марильяна (20.03.2017), Олюр (17.03.2017), Папялушка (05.04.2017)

----------


## МУЗОК

> при составлении сценария для младших и средних, какое количество песен-танцев-игр и пр. вы берете?


Настенька, я тебе давала ссылку на две методики музыкального воспитания: методику Ветлугиной и методику Зиминой. Там всё написано. 




> подскажите, пожалуйста, мне как новичку


Настюш, ориентируйся по времени: 
1. Праздник длится на 10 минут дольше обычного занятия. 
2. Ход праздника содержит 3 части: 
а),начало праздника (вход, монтаж - 3-5 четверостиший, 1-2 песни); 
б), основная часть праздника (развитие действия - появление персонажей, танцы - 2-3 вместе с индивидуальными, игры 1-2 вместе с сюрпризной для детей и аттракционом, сценка); 
в), окончание праздника (заключительные четверостишия, песня - может быть - а может, другой номер, - сюрпризный момент, выход из зала). 
Всё это очень приблизительно. Я ещё в прошлый раз решила для себя: больше не даю никаких цитат из методик. Каждый сам должен открыть МЕТОДИКУ, найти, прочесть и ЗАПОМНИТЬ, где написано. Ты два возраста указываешь - 2 мл. и ср. Между ними тоже есть отличия в количестве и подборе материала. Но самое главное, это: УЛОЖИТЬСЯ ПО ВРЕМЕНИ. Настенька, ответила тебе, потому что ты новичок. Ответила расплывчато, многое не объяснив. Только приблизительные требования. А так: всё в методике есть! Открывай, читай.

----------

vilena8 (05.09.2017), Анастасия Галанова (27.02.2017), Елена Эрнст (27.02.2017), ЛюдмилаИвановна (03.01.2018), Нат" (13.01.2019), Олюр (17.03.2017)

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

> тебе давала ссылку на две методики музыкального воспитания:


Муза Эдуардовна, да, это я виновата: они у меня в папочке лежат, но я что-то, как пришла - сразу просто утонула в работе, и выдохнуть некогда((( Спасибо, что напомнили - я постараюсь найти нужную информацию еще там. Но и Вы уже подсказали-помогли - спасибо огромное! 



> Ты два возраста указываешь - 2 мл. и ср. Между ними тоже есть отличия в количестве и подборе материала.


Хоть это я понимаю :Grin: 
Еще раз спасибо Вам за отзывчивость! :Vishenka 33:

----------

elen82 (28.02.2017), МУЗОК (27.02.2017)

----------


## notka75

Здравствуйте, Муза! Можно обратиться к Вам с просьбой? Готовлю открытое занятие на РМО, ни как не приходит в голову как связать весь материал так, что бы инициатива вроде как от детей шла. Думала взять пазлы, подбирая каждую деталь выполняем задание, которое на ней нарисовано. Может у Вас сеть в копилочке что-нибудь интересненькое? Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## Елена-ЕВН

Здравствуйте, Муза! В 1-й теме нашла у Вас чудесную игру «Это правая рука»
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seUlv...layer_embedded
Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно взять музыку к ней? Поиск в интернете не дал результатов…

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## ДК им.Столярова

Муза,спасибо большое за ваше творчество.Многое взяла на заметку)

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## vilena8

Пролистала немного, идеи у вас  очень хорошие, жаль только ссылки не открываются. Скажите пожалуйста, когда хоть что-то можно увидеть будет? сколько и чего  мне нужно для видения ссылок?

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

У Вас поистине неиссякаемая фантазия! Спасибо за интересные идеи! Удачи в Вашем творчестве!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## ЛисИра

Здравствуйте,Музочка. Можно в ваш домик ? :Blush2:

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Муза, к сожалению, давно не заходит в свой "домик"((

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## irulia

Всё очень интересно! Просто кладеэь идей) Пусть они не иссякают) Вдохновения Вам!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## НИрина

> Здравствуйте, Муза! В 1-й теме нашла у Вас чудесную игру «Это правая рука»
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seUlv...layer_embedded
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно взять музыку к ней? Поиск в интернете не дал результатов…


Две игра, может быть подойдут https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135620&page=17

----------

Елена-ЕВН (28.11.2020), Лилия60 (16.06.2019), светуся (01.12.2018)

----------


## not

Здравствуйте Муза! Скажите пожалуйста где можно найти нотки песенки "Наш подарок маме"?Очень приятная песенка для малышей Спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## лариса 25

Дорогая Музочка, огромное спасибо за ваш талант и мастерство, которыми Вы щедро делитесь!!!

----------

МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4CDM/3QDpoi6vB

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), krinka (02.06.2019), linker_59 (17.07.2019), mochalova19 (01.06.2019), nataliua.sm (10.06.2019), vetlost (23.06.2019), буссоница (01.06.2019), говорушка (02.06.2019), Грезельда (04.07.2019), Добронрава (21.06.2019), Елена М (08.06.2019), Задор_Инка (22.04.2021), Иишка (15.06.2019), ИяНаталия (13.06.2019), Ледок (07.06.2019), Лилия60 (16.06.2019), Мусиенко (13.06.2019), Наталья0405 (03.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (01.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QpXa/3CifPipq5

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), krinka (02.06.2019), larisakoly (03.06.2019), linker_59 (17.07.2019), mochalova19 (01.06.2019), nataliua.sm (10.06.2019), vetlost (23.06.2019), буссоница (01.06.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), говорушка (02.06.2019), Добронрава (21.06.2019), Елена М (08.06.2019), Задор_Инка (22.04.2021), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ледок (07.06.2019), Мусиенко (13.06.2019), Наталья0405 (03.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (01.06.2019)

----------


## mochalova19

> Волшебный мир детства (выпуск в школу)


Музочка, спасибо огромное за сценарий!

----------

krinka (02.06.2019), Ледок (07.06.2019), МУЗОК (01.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/d/-1nifGBwf54NQw

----------

linker_59 (17.07.2019), nataliua.sm (10.06.2019), NikTanechka (08.06.2019), nina7400 (11.07.2019), vetlost (23.06.2019), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), буссоница (13.06.2019), Елена М (08.06.2019), Лилия60 (16.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/d/R9mvhClNT5tP9w

----------

Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), linker_59 (17.07.2019), nataliua.sm (10.06.2019), vetlost (08.01.2020), буссоница (08.06.2019), Грезельда (08.06.2019), Елена М (08.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Наталья0405 (17.01.2022)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2cA5/2mQ7yFH42

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), krinka (13.06.2019), larisakoly (11.01.2020), muzrukv (08.12.2019), SNAR (14.06.2019), vetlost (08.01.2020), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), буссоница (13.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Лилия60 (16.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GQ1y/4mYUxueAe

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), krinka (13.06.2019), linker_59 (17.07.2019), mia10 (06.10.2019), SNAR (14.06.2019), Valesy (20.11.2019), vetlost (08.01.2020), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), буссоница (13.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Лилия60 (16.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3jyU/PZrag1UbK

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), linker_59 (17.07.2019), SNAR (14.06.2019), vetlost (08.01.2020), буссоница (13.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Лилия60 (16.06.2019), Людмилая (13.06.2019), Олюр (22.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Fsa/TtEeHUWAr

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), linker_59 (17.07.2019), nina7400 (11.07.2019), SNAR (14.06.2019), vetlost (23.06.2019), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), говорушка (20.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Лидушка (23.12.2019), Лилия60 (16.06.2019), Олюр (22.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019), эллона (16.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3fTk/nyyUKVH7D

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), linker_59 (17.07.2019), ludmila_zub (22.06.2019), vetlost (08.01.2020), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Грезельда (04.07.2019), Лидушка (23.12.2019), Лилия60 (16.06.2019), Олюр (22.06.2019), эллона (16.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5J6Z/2P96QdMkb

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), linker_59 (17.07.2019), nina7400 (11.07.2019), vetlost (08.01.2020), буссоница (16.06.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), говорушка (20.06.2019), Грезельда (04.07.2019), Ледок (16.06.2019), Лидушка (23.12.2019), Лилия60 (16.06.2019), Олюр (22.06.2019), эллона (16.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Da1/2ziRacBa2

----------

Irina61 (24.07.2019), linker_59 (17.07.2019), ludmila_zub (22.06.2019), nina7400 (11.07.2019), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), Грезельда (04.07.2019), Олюр (22.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/41Cw/2zWCFk5fu

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), linker_59 (17.07.2019), muzrukv (08.12.2019), myzic (18.11.2019), nina7400 (11.07.2019), vetlost (23.06.2019), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Грезельда (04.07.2019), Добронрава (21.06.2019), Олюр (16.07.2019), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019)

----------


## Добронрава

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/41Cw/2zWCFk5fu


Извините, а можно посмотреть сам сценарий? Спасибо за Ваш труд!

----------

МУЗОК (21.06.2019), Светлана Богатырева (31.07.2019)

----------


## сонейко

> Извините, а можно посмотреть сам сценарий? Спасибо за Ваш труд!


Музочка!!!Спасибо вам за ваше творчество!!

----------

МУЗОК (21.06.2019), Олюр (22.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> можно посмотреть сам сценарий?


https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5549487

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), vetlost (23.06.2019), Грезельда (04.07.2019), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Ладога (17.07.2019), Лилия60 (12.07.2019), Олюр (22.06.2019)

----------


## Добронрава

Огромное спасибо за Ваши творческие наработки и желание делиться с коллегами. Дальнейших Вам профессиональных успехов!

----------

МУЗОК (04.07.2019)

----------


## linker_59

> Инсценированная песня "Ёлочка" (из сценария "Каждый ёлке очень рад!" - декабрь 2018)


Спасибо огромное. Очень понравилась инсценировка песни. Просто замечательно. Конечно же возьму к себе в копилочку. А зимой выучим с детками.

----------

МУЗОК (23.07.2019)

----------


## Свет-Ля-чок

Добрый день. Сегодня впервые познакомилась с вашей мастерской. Как это я на неё раньше не попадала. Это же настоящая СОКРОВИЩНИЦА. Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваш Талант и щедрость.  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (25.08.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> где можно найти нотки песенки "Наш подарок маме"?


https://yadi.sk/i/-rWFPwkmfKWtUA

----------

vetlost (08.01.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

> нашла у Вас чудесную игру «Это правая рука»
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seUlv...layer_embedded
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно взять музыку к ней?


https://yadi.sk/d/l-ORhQMJl7Cwjg 

- Песня называется "Два ковбоя", кто автор - не нашла ( интернет выдаёт автора Илью Челнокова, но его песня с таким названием на другую музыку и другие слова)

----------

Anisoara (02.02.2021), mishel61 (12.02.2021), Добронрава (29.08.2019), Елена-ЕВН (28.11.2020), наталья севрюкова (06.04.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/i/BDywPNPnsjuUQg 

Видео здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5291880

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), echeva (30.10.2020), Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), Irina61 (23.09.2019), krinka (31.08.2019), mochalova19 (17.10.2019), NikTanechka (29.01.2021), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Королёк (03.05.2020), Музаири (10.09.2019)

----------


## Александрович Юля

> Здравствуй, Новый год


спасибо вам за музыкальный материал и интересные сценарии




> Новогодние чудеса с волшебной палочкой


Спасибо за ваши находки и интересные идеи, успехов вам

----------

МУЗОК (17.11.2019)

----------


## Александрович Юля

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GQ1y/4mYUxueAe


скажите пожалуйста, а в этой песне один куплет?

----------


## МУЗОК

> скажите пожалуйста, а в этой песне один куплет?


Пожалуйста, 2 куплета: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5548770

----------


## МУЗОК

Подсказки: 
https://yadi.sk/i/jv0ViubLrt_pvA


Видео : 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5548318

----------

krinka (12.02.2021), NikTanechka (29.01.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/d/dtfHnPoTMv2Yag?w=1 

Мелодия авторской песни здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5626799 

Слова здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5626601

----------

lenik (21.01.2021), luisa (21.01.2021), NikTanechka (29.01.2021), stranikira (21.01.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/SHqBmByIr0s

----------

Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), NikTanechka (29.01.2021), Наталья0405 (01.02.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/pJWrb8Pg09M

----------

Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), NikTanechka (12.02.2021), на.та.ли. (02.01.2022), Наталья0405 (21.02.2021)

----------

